# Constant BSOD



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey everybody,

So I've been getting all types of BSODs almost everytime I boot up. This has been happening for a few months now and I'm afraid that it won't boot at all very soon. Boot time is getting longer as well, the hard drive light is solid red during boot. Although, the system runs fine after it BSODs a couple of times. I get everything from MEMORY MANAGEMENT errors to NTFS FILE SYSTEM errors. I've checked to see if the memory is bad, as well as running Avast Pro, SpyBot S&D, Ccleaner, and Hijack This. I'm also not able to install the latest update, KB952709. Not even manually. 

Another thing I've noticed is that my graphics card is sharing an IRQ with a USB hub. Not sure if this would cause any of my issues though.

I have been saving the most recent error dump files, but have no idea how to get any useful info from them. I'm not even sure if I'm using WinDbg right. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Windows 64bit Home Premium/sp1
Quad Core Q6600
6gigs OCZ Reaper
nVidia 8800GT
Asus P5N-E SLI

All updated drivers, including BIOS, and chipset.

Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

What are the bugchecks (STOP error codes) on the BSODs? I am after the numbers that look like this:

0x0000000a (0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000) 

There may also be a driver named like abc1234.sys.

Also... are you updated with Vista SP1?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Pictish1 (Apr 15, 2008)

It is small comfort indeed but I have begun to get exactly the same problem. Various blue screens then it starts and runs fine. Have not managed to get the error code it sometimes displays. Microsoft system keeps insisting I have fault in nSATA driver but all my drivers are up to date. Virus scans OK etc. When it does get to desktop for the first time it always throws a shoe about 1 minute later. Meanwhile the HDD is going absolutely ballistic. It is a 10,000 rpm drive and it sounds like it is trying to come out of the box. I have heard Vista wears out drives with a lot of unnecessary file shuffling.

Win Vista 32 bit
2x Geforce 8800 GTS
4 Gig Ram
Intel 6850 duo
Asus P5N32-E SLi 

If you find an answer I would sure like to hear about it. Starting my computer four times to get it to run grew old a while back. 

Thanks.


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi. . .
> 
> What are the bugchecks (STOP error codes) on the BSODs? I am after the numbers that look like this:
> 
> ...



Hey there,

How do I go about getting the error codes from the dump/error files? This is new to me, never had issues like this before, but I do have WinDbg installed.

Are you talking about a driver included in the error message? I think I did see a driver named that was causing it to take longer to boot...

I do have SP1 installed, but I can't install the update that ends in KB952709.

Thanks


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Pictish1 said:


> It is small comfort indeed but I have begun to get exactly the same problem. Various blue screens then it starts and runs fine. Have not managed to get the error code it sometimes displays. Microsoft system keeps insisting I have fault in nSATA driver but all my drivers are up to date. Virus scans OK etc. When it does get to desktop for the first time it always throws a shoe about 1 minute later. Meanwhile the HDD is going absolutely ballistic. It is a 10,000 rpm drive and it sounds like it is trying to come out of the box. I have heard Vista wears out drives with a lot of unnecessary file shuffling.
> 
> Win Vista 32 bit
> 2x Geforce 8800 GTS
> ...


Well, we do have the same mobo and graphics card. I did some research on the P5N-E a while back, and it seems to have a common issue with the memory, more specifically the nVidia chipset it uses. I think Vista and the chipset drivers don't get along. But I'm not sure that this would cause it to BSOD. Hopefully we'll find out soon enough, I'll let you know what we come with.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

kb952709 is a Reliabilty and Performance update for Vista SP1 from June 24, 2008.

Please look in the folder \windows\minidumps and gather all of the files in there. Also run msinfo32 - save it as an NFO (default) file. 
START | type msinfo32 into the start search box | hit enter | save as NFO file

Zip all up and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

also what PSU you have?


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

OK,

so I have a 700w Toughpower PSU, and I have the sysinfo and dumps attached.

Thanks!


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Just had another one. Had something to do with WIN32.SYS, I think that's a new one. Then on the reboot a BSOD popped up for a second and it rebooted itself again. That happens occasionally.

Just thought ya might wanna know.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please zip up the new dumps and attach.

Also:
Run the driver verifier as it may provide additional information in future dump files. Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt - 
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot


[/b]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*EDIT:* Is Vista SP1 back in?
.


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what you want me to do. I know how to get to the command prompt and I'm already running as admin, but as far as the verifier screen and "code" goes I'm totally lost.

Here is the new dump.

Thanks!


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope I didn't scare you guys off. 

Anywho, I had another one. I think this one is new as well. I'll try and figure out those steps again in last response in the meantime.

Thanks!!


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Can't seem to edit the last post, but anyway, I ran verifier.exe and nothing popped up after the reboot, so I assume those drivers are fine. I also did a windows update, all the new updates installed fine except for KB952709.


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok, well I get the hint. This is the second site in 3 weeks that I've been ignored on, for this particular issue. I'm thinking I should have just dished out several hundred more for a Mac:4-dontkno

It's funny though, sites like this are crawling people that know a lot more about computers than I ever will...but when I call up Microsoft Windows support for an issue, it's a complete joke:sigh:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I noticed in your dump file that cdfs.sys comes up. This is the cd file system i believe, so try disconnecting your cd rom or disabling it in the device manager and see if you still get a problem. Is your cd/dvd rom sata? If so, swap them over with the hard drive sata position too.

My ideas until MS people get back to you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

BSODking said:


> Ok, well I get the hint. This is the second site in 3 weeks that I've been ignored on, for this particular issue. I'm thinking I should have just dished out several hundred more for a Mac:4-dontkno
> 
> It's funny though, sites like this are crawling people that know a lot more about computers than I ever will...but when I call up Microsoft Windows support for an issue, it's a complete joke:sigh:



Hi. . .

I assure you that you are not being ignored. Apologies to you from me as I ran the dumps 2 days ago but never posted the results when I got back from dinner with the kids. Please know that as is stated below, you can send a PM to to me inquire on status.

The bugchecks:
*0x0000001e *= a kernel-mode program generated an exception which was *0xc000000000000005* = a memory access violation.

*0x0000001a*= memory management error occurred. The first parameter is then looked at - in this case 3452, which comes back as unknown.

*0x0000000a* = a Vista or kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory when it should not have. This error usually occurs after a the installation of faulty driver, system service or BIOS.

I checked on your system services and found several diabled like Security Center, Windows Defender, and Superfetch. I did see that there were several appcrashes listing sysmain - which is Superfetch. Most likely the apps are calling for sysmain and it is timing out as it cannot start. You should check you list against the Black Viper site. Whether these have any relation to the BSODs is unknown.

There were no 3rd party drivers named in any of the dumps - all Microsoft modules. I suggest that if you have not already done so, run a memory test and take a look at your anti-virus Avast. Boot into SAFEMODE w/Networking and test your system there and see if BSODs persist.

A dump output summary is below and the full output is attached.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*Dump summary*

```
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80001cc6dd2, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
BugCheck 1A, {3452, 74bb0000, fffff700010831f8, dac000009bfcd424}
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff96000135b1a, 1, 0}
BugCheck A, {74ebf2, 2, 1, fffff80001cdad9b}

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.
Debug session time: Tue Aug 12 22:54:49.622 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:17.714
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80001cc6dd2, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+112 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Debug session time: Mon Aug 11 22:00:40.039 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:28.131
BugCheck 1A, {3452, 74bb0000, fffff700010831f8, dac000009bfcd424}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d176 )
PROCESS_NAME:  dllhost.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Debug session time: Thu Aug  7 23:57:26.429 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:34.160
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff96000135b1a, 1, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!SURFREF::vAltCheckLockIgnoreStockBit+de )
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Debug session time: Sun Aug  3 01:22:20.874 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:44:30.576
BugCheck A, {74ebf2, 2, 1, fffff80001cdad9b}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+db )
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
```


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

My apologies. That rant wasn't directed towards at anyone in particular, I was just venting my frustration at not being able to get this thing solved.

Anyway, I did notice that a lot of the errors were memory related. I have ran the windows memory test a couple times, as well as memtest86, and came up with nothing.

As far as the faulty drivers go, the only thing I've concluded from doing quite a bit of research online, is that it may be the chipset drivers. It seems that this is a common issue, that Vista does not like the Asus P5N-E SLI mobo for some reason, especially if you add more than 2 sticks of RAM. I'm guessing it's crappy drivers from nVidia. I even get BSODS with the newest driver. And I don't get BSODs with just 2 sticks. Although, I need at least 6 gigs to run some of the software I use as I do a lot of 3D/digital art.

I will try some of the things you guys suggested. The reason I have the Security Center and Defender disabled is because I have Avast and SpyBot S&D running, but I do have the firewall enabled...as well as Superfetch enabled, so that's strange it mentioned it being disabled.

Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

BSODking said:


> . . . The reason I have the Security Center and Defender disabled is because I have Avast and SpyBot S&D running, but I do have the firewall enabled...as well as Superfetch enabled, so that's strange it mentioned it being disabled. . . Thanks!


Hi. . .

I just went and check on your system services I was mistaken about Superfetch (sysmain service) - that is enabled and on auto.

These are the services per msinfo32 that are disabled:

```
DFS Replication	DFSR	Stopped	Disabled	Own Process	c:\windows\system32\dfsr.exe	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Function Discovery Provider Host	fdPHost	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservice	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
Function Discovery Resource Publication	FDResPub	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservice	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules	IKEEXT	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator	KtmRm	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k networkservice	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\NetworkService	0
Server	LanmanServer	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Windows Media Center Extender Service	Mcx2Svc	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservice	Normal	NT Authority\LocalService	0
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service	NetTcpPortSharing	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	"c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework64\v3.0\windows communication foundation\smsvchost.exe"	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
IPsec Policy Agent	PolicyAgent	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k networkservicenetworkrestricted	Normal	NT Authority\NetworkService	0
Routing and Remote Access	RemoteAccess	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	localSystem	0
Remote Registry	RemoteRegistry	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k regsvc	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
Secondary Logon	seclogon	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)	SharedAccess	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
SSDP Discovery	SSDPSRV	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservice	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
Tablet PC Input Service	TabletInputService	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localsystemnetworkrestricted	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Terminal Services	TermService	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k networkservice	Normal	NT Authority\NetworkService	0
Distributed Link Tracking Client	TrkWks	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localsystemnetworkrestricted	Normal	LocalSystem	0
UPnP Device Host	upnphost	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservice	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
Windows Error Reporting Service	WerSvc	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k wersvcgroup	Ignore	localSystem	0
Windows Defender	WinDefend	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Security Center	wscsvc	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservicenetworkrestricted	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
```
I am unfamiliar with the 6gb RAM and Azus mobo. I do know have have experienced my own system trouble w/ Nvidia drivers.

Have you checked the Event Viewer for any additional clues?

JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry about the mess in the code box. This may be a little easier to read after formatiing it differently:

```
Distributed Link Tracking Client	TrkWks		Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localsystemnetworkrestricted	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Function Discovery Provider Host	fdPHost		Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservice	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
Function Discovery Resource Publication	FDResPub	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservice	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules	IKEEXT		Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)	SharedAccess	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
IPsec Policy Agent	 		PolicyAgent	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k networkservicenetworkrestricted	Normal	NT Authority\NetworkService	0
KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator	KtmRm	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k networkservice	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\NetworkService	0
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service		NetTcpPortSharingStoppedDisabled	Share Process	"c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework64\v3.0\windows communication foundation\smsvchost.exe"	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
Remote Registry	RemoteRegistry				Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k regsvc	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
Routing and Remote Access	RemoteAccess		Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	localSystem	0
Secondary Logon				seclogon	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Security Center				wscsvc		Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservicenetworkrestricted	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
Server					LanmanServer	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
SSDP Discovery				SSDPSRV		Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservice	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
Tablet PC Input Service		TabletInputService	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localsystemnetworkrestricted	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Terminal Services			TermService	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k networkservice	Normal	NT Authority\NetworkService	0
UPnP Device Host			upnphost	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservice	Normal	NT AUTHORITY\LocalService	0
Windows Defender			WinDefend	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Windows Error Reporting Service		werSvc		Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k wersvcgroup	Ignore	localSystem	0
Windows Media Center Extender Service	Mcx2Svc		Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k localservice	Normal	NT Authority\LocalService	0
```
JC

.


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I finally had time to go to the Black Viper site. I went ahead and used the safe settings. Once I restarted the computer some messages came up saying that Windows was updated and that I may need to restart the computer for them to take effect. The thing is, is that I haven't installed anything for at least a week, and I have the automatic installation disabled. Another message saying that it checked the memory popped up saying that nothing was wrong with the memory. I assume that is the built in memory tester, that I haven't run in at least a month. It's seems that things things were stuck in some kind of limbo until I changed some settings in Windows services.

Although, the computer is back to booting up normally...it doesn't take nearly as long as it did before. I tried installing that update as well with no luck, it still won't install. I did a system cleanup, and will do Ccleaner, as well as a virus scan, and defrag. Hopefully I wont get anymore BSODs. I'll let you know if it does.

Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I also suggest performing a system health check...

Bring up an *elevated * command prompt - 
START | typr cmd.exe into start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above | type the following:

*perfmon /report*

This will take a minute or so.

Good Luck and please let me know of outcome.

Bye for now. . .

JC

.


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

So I started up the PC for the first time today and did the system health check as you suggested. Everything checked out fine except for my Zip drive. It said that it needed an updated driver. I rarely use it and it runs fine but I decided to update it anyway...as soon as I started to download the driver Firefox crashed, I got some messages about a couple of services that stopped running then the ol' familiar BSOD came up. And once again, it looks like a brand new error, one that I've never seen. Well, on the bright side-at least it boots faster now:sigh:

I'll attach the dump for the hell of it.

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

The bugcheck in the dump was 0x0000003b (0xc0000005, 0xfffffa6004f9bc4e, 0xfffffa600a5154b0, 0x0). 

0x0000003b = 0x3b = SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION and indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. The first parameter *0xc0000005* means that a memory violation occurred. The faulting driver was *aswmonflt.sys* and belongs to none other than *Avast* and failed while the system service *Searchindexer.exe* was running.

I suggest that you un-install !Avast and reset your Windows Firewall settings to default.
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hilighted) | Click OK

The driver verifier-enabled dump showed the ALWIL Avast driver clearly as you can see in this portion of the stack text: 

```
[b]
2f10 00000000`00000423 : [COLOR=red]aswMonFlt[/COLOR]+0x7c4e
0423 fffff880`0ba8ee18 : [COLOR=red]aswMonFlt[/COLOR]+0x55f5
ee18 fffffa60`04f9876f : 0x97034
876f fffffa60`0a515e68 : 0x41
5e68 fffffa60`0a516848 : 0xfffff980`047c2f10
6848 00000000`00000000 : 0x423
0000 fffff980`1ec56fd0 : 0xfffff880`0ba8ee18
6fd0 efcdab89`67452301 : [COLOR=red]aswMonFlt[/COLOR]+0x476f
2301 10325476`98badcfe : 0xfffffa60`0a515e68
dcfe 00000000`000006b0 : 0xfffffa60`0a516848
06b0 fffff800`02072bb9 : 0x0
2bb9 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`1ec56fd0
0000 fffff980`047c2f20 : 0xefcdab89`67452301
2f20 00000000`0000006b : 0x10325476`98badcfe
006b fffffa60`0a515e20 : 0x6b0
b4e7 fffff980`047c2f20 : [COLOR=blue]nt!VerifierExFreePoolWithTag+0x29[/COLOR]
2f20 00000000`00001000 : [COLOR=red]aswMonFlt[/COLOR]+0x46ed
1000 fffffa60`04f98ac9 : 0x1
8ac9 fffffa60`0a515e20 : 0x0
5e20 00000000`00001000 : 0xffff0000`0ea8b4e7
1000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`047c2f20
0000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1000
0000 fffffa60`0a510000 : [COLOR=red]aswMonFlt[/COLOR]+0x4ac9
0000 fffff980`10204ff0 : 0xfffffa60`0a515e20
4ff0 fffff980`00da00d6 : 0x1000
00d6 fffff880`09ee5010 : 0x0
5010 00000000`00000000 : 0x0
0000 fffff800`0207001f : 0xfffffa60`0a510000
001f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`10204ff0
0000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`00da00d6
0000 fffffa80`0795a000 : 0xfffff880`09ee5010
a000 00000000`00000390 : 0x0
0390 fffff980`1ec56fd0 : [COLOR=blue]nt!VerifierKeLeaveCriticalRegion+0x[/COLOR]
6fd0 fffffa60`0a516848 : [COLOR=red]aswMonFlt[/COLOR]+0x72ac
6848 fffffa60`04f969c1 : 0xfffff980`10204ff8
69c1 00000000`00001000 : 0xffff0000`0ea8b447
1000 00000000`00000000 : 0x390
0000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`1ec56fd0
0000 fffffa80`0795a000 : 0xfffffa60`0a516848
a000 fffffa80`0795a000 : [COLOR=red]aswMonFlt[/COLOR]+0x29c1
a000 fffffa60`0a515f08 : 0x1000
5f08 00000000`00000000 : 0x0
0000 fffffa60`04f958cd : 0x0
58cd 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0795a000
0000 fffff980`0e1c2fd0 : 0xfffffa80`0795a000
2fd0 fffff980`10204ff8 : 0xfffffa60`0a515f08
4ff8 fffff980`000018f0 : 0x0
18f0 fffff980`1ec56fd0 : [COLOR=red]aswMonFlt[/COLOR]+0x18cd
6fd0 ffffffff`fff0bdc0 : 0x0
bdc0 fffffa80`0795a000 : 0xfffff980`0e1c2fd0
a000 00000000`00001000 : 0xfffff980`10204ff8
1000 00000000`00001000 : 0xfffff980`000018f0
1000 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff980`1ec56fd0
0001 00000000`00000000 : 0xffffffff`fff0bdc0
0000 fffffa80`07951a60 : 0xfffffa80`0795a000
1a60 00000000`ffffffff : 0x1000
ffff 00000000`ffffffff : 0x1000
ffff ffffffff`ffffffff : 0x1
ffff fffffa60`04fa989e : 0x0
989e 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`07951a60
0000 fffffa80`07951a60 : 0xffffffff
1a60 fffff880`0ba8ee18 : 0xffffffff
ee18 fffffa60`0a515f98 : 0xffffffff`ffffffff
5f98 fffff880`0ba8ee10 : [COLOR=red]aswMonFlt[/COLOR]+0x1589e
ee10 00000006`00010100 : 0x0
0100 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`07951a60
0001 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0ba8ee18
0000 fffff980`12400c60 : 0xfffffa60`0a515f98
0c60 fffff800`01c8f904 : 0xfffff880`0ba8ee10
f904 00000000`00000000 : 0x6`00010100
0000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1
0000 00000000`00000000 : 0x0
0000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`12400c60
6120 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopCompleteRequest+0x414
0000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x1e2
[/b]
```

*Please let me know how you make out. The full dbug log is below.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2*
.


```
Opened log file 'A:\D\#Dumps\BSODking_Vista_08-16-08\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\BSODking_Vista_08-16-08\Mini082708-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18000.amd64fre.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01c12000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01dd7db0
Debug session time: Wed Aug 27 22:32:36.980 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:56.706
Loading Kernel Symbols
....................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffffa6004f9bc4e, fffffa600a5154b0, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\aswMonFlt.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for aswMonFlt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for aswMonFlt.sys
Probably caused by : aswMonFlt.sys ( aswMonFlt+7c4e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffffa6004f9bc4e, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffffa600a5154b0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
aswMonFlt+7c4e
fffffa60`04f9bc4e ??              ???

CONTEXT:  fffffa600a5154b0 -- (.cxr 0xfffffa600a5154b0)
.cxr 0xfffffa600a5154b0
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000040 rcx=fffffa600a515dc8
rdx=fffffe1fff9cf288 rsi=00000000000000d6 rdi=fffffa600a515d70
rip=fffffa6004f9bc4e rsp=fffffa600a515d18 rbp=fffff88009ee5010
 r8=0000000000000040  r9=00000000000006b0 r10=fffff98000020654
r11=fffffa600a515d88 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffff9801ec56fd0 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
aswMonFlt+0x7c4e:
fffffa60`04f9bc4e ??              ???
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.e

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffffa6004f995f5 to fffffa6004f9bc4e

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0a515d18 fffffa60`04f995f5 : 00000000`00097034 00000000`00000041 fffff980`047c2f10 00000000`00000423 : aswMonFlt+0x7c4e
fffffa60`0a515d20 00000000`00097034 : 00000000`00000041 fffff980`047c2f10 00000000`00000423 fffff880`0ba8ee18 : aswMonFlt+0x55f5
fffffa60`0a515d28 00000000`00000041 : fffff980`047c2f10 00000000`00000423 fffff880`0ba8ee18 fffffa60`04f9876f : 0x97034
fffffa60`0a515d30 fffff980`047c2f10 : 00000000`00000423 fffff880`0ba8ee18 fffffa60`04f9876f fffffa60`0a515e68 : 0x41
fffffa60`0a515d38 00000000`00000423 : fffff880`0ba8ee18 fffffa60`04f9876f fffffa60`0a515e68 fffffa60`0a516848 : 0xfffff980`047c2f10
fffffa60`0a515d40 fffff880`0ba8ee18 : fffffa60`04f9876f fffffa60`0a515e68 fffffa60`0a516848 00000000`00000000 : 0x423
fffffa60`0a515d48 fffffa60`04f9876f : fffffa60`0a515e68 fffffa60`0a516848 00000000`00000000 fffff980`1ec56fd0 : 0xfffff880`0ba8ee18
fffffa60`0a515d50 fffffa60`0a515e68 : fffffa60`0a516848 00000000`00000000 fffff980`1ec56fd0 efcdab89`67452301 : aswMonFlt+0x476f
fffffa60`0a515d58 fffffa60`0a516848 : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`1ec56fd0 efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe : 0xfffffa60`0a515e68
fffffa60`0a515d60 00000000`00000000 : fffff980`1ec56fd0 efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`000006b0 : 0xfffffa60`0a516848
fffffa60`0a515d68 fffff980`1ec56fd0 : efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`000006b0 fffff800`02072bb9 : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515d70 efcdab89`67452301 : 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`000006b0 fffff800`02072bb9 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`1ec56fd0
fffffa60`0a515d78 10325476`98badcfe : 00000000`000006b0 fffff800`02072bb9 00000000`00000000 fffff980`047c2f20 : 0xefcdab89`67452301
fffffa60`0a515d80 00000000`000006b0 : fffff800`02072bb9 00000000`00000000 fffff980`047c2f20 00000000`0000006b : 0x10325476`98badcfe
fffffa60`0a515d88 fffff800`02072bb9 : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`047c2f20 00000000`0000006b fffffa60`0a515e20 : 0x6b0
fffffa60`0a515d90 fffffa60`04f986ed : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 ffff0000`0ea8b4e7 fffff980`047c2f20 : nt!VerifierExFreePoolWithTag+0x29
fffffa60`0a515dc0 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 ffff0000`0ea8b4e7 fffff980`047c2f20 00000000`00001000 : aswMonFlt+0x46ed
fffffa60`0a515dc8 00000000`00000000 : ffff0000`0ea8b4e7 fffff980`047c2f20 00000000`00001000 fffffa60`04f98ac9 : 0x1
fffffa60`0a515dd0 ffff0000`0ea8b4e7 : fffff980`047c2f20 00000000`00001000 fffffa60`04f98ac9 fffffa60`0a515e20 : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515dd8 fffff980`047c2f20 : 00000000`00001000 fffffa60`04f98ac9 fffffa60`0a515e20 00000000`00001000 : 0xffff0000`0ea8b4e7
fffffa60`0a515de0 00000000`00001000 : fffffa60`04f98ac9 fffffa60`0a515e20 00000000`00001000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`047c2f20
fffffa60`0a515de8 fffffa60`04f98ac9 : fffffa60`0a515e20 00000000`00001000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1000
fffffa60`0a515df0 fffffa60`0a515e20 : 00000000`00001000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0a510000 : aswMonFlt+0x4ac9
fffffa60`0a515df8 00000000`00001000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0a510000 fffff980`10204ff0 : 0xfffffa60`0a515e20
fffffa60`0a515e00 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0a510000 fffff980`10204ff0 fffff980`00da00d6 : 0x1000
fffffa60`0a515e08 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`0a510000 fffff980`10204ff0 fffff980`00da00d6 fffff880`09ee5010 : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515e10 fffffa60`0a510000 : fffff980`10204ff0 fffff980`00da00d6 fffff880`09ee5010 00000000`00000000 : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515e18 fffff980`10204ff0 : fffff980`00da00d6 fffff880`09ee5010 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0207001f : 0xfffffa60`0a510000
fffffa60`0a515e20 fffff980`00da00d6 : fffff880`09ee5010 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0207001f 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`10204ff0
fffffa60`0a515e28 fffff880`09ee5010 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0207001f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`00da00d6
fffffa60`0a515e30 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`0207001f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0795a000 : 0xfffff880`09ee5010
fffffa60`0a515e38 fffff800`0207001f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0795a000 00000000`00000390 : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515e40 fffffa60`04f9b2ac : fffff980`10204ff8 ffff0000`0ea8b447 00000000`00000390 fffff980`1ec56fd0 : nt!VerifierKeLeaveCriticalRegion+0xf
fffffa60`0a515e80 fffff980`10204ff8 : ffff0000`0ea8b447 00000000`00000390 fffff980`1ec56fd0 fffffa60`0a516848 : aswMonFlt+0x72ac
fffffa60`0a515e88 ffff0000`0ea8b447 : 00000000`00000390 fffff980`1ec56fd0 fffffa60`0a516848 fffffa60`04f969c1 : 0xfffff980`10204ff8
fffffa60`0a515e90 00000000`00000390 : fffff980`1ec56fd0 fffffa60`0a516848 fffffa60`04f969c1 00000000`00001000 : 0xffff0000`0ea8b447
fffffa60`0a515e98 fffff980`1ec56fd0 : fffffa60`0a516848 fffffa60`04f969c1 00000000`00001000 00000000`00000000 : 0x390
fffffa60`0a515ea0 fffffa60`0a516848 : fffffa60`04f969c1 00000000`00001000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`1ec56fd0
fffffa60`0a515ea8 fffffa60`04f969c1 : 00000000`00001000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0795a000 : 0xfffffa60`0a516848
fffffa60`0a515eb0 00000000`00001000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0795a000 fffffa80`0795a000 : aswMonFlt+0x29c1
fffffa60`0a515eb8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0795a000 fffffa80`0795a000 fffffa60`0a515f08 : 0x1000
fffffa60`0a515ec0 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`0795a000 fffffa80`0795a000 fffffa60`0a515f08 00000000`00000000 : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515ec8 fffffa80`0795a000 : fffffa80`0795a000 fffffa60`0a515f08 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`04f958cd : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515ed0 fffffa80`0795a000 : fffffa60`0a515f08 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`04f958cd 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0795a000
fffffa60`0a515ed8 fffffa60`0a515f08 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`04f958cd 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0e1c2fd0 : 0xfffffa80`0795a000
fffffa60`0a515ee0 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`04f958cd 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0e1c2fd0 fffff980`10204ff8 : 0xfffffa60`0a515f08
fffffa60`0a515ee8 fffffa60`04f958cd : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0e1c2fd0 fffff980`10204ff8 fffff980`000018f0 : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515ef0 00000000`00000000 : fffff980`0e1c2fd0 fffff980`10204ff8 fffff980`000018f0 fffff980`1ec56fd0 : aswMonFlt+0x18cd
fffffa60`0a515ef8 fffff980`0e1c2fd0 : fffff980`10204ff8 fffff980`000018f0 fffff980`1ec56fd0 ffffffff`fff0bdc0 : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515f00 fffff980`10204ff8 : fffff980`000018f0 fffff980`1ec56fd0 ffffffff`fff0bdc0 fffffa80`0795a000 : 0xfffff980`0e1c2fd0
fffffa60`0a515f08 fffff980`000018f0 : fffff980`1ec56fd0 ffffffff`fff0bdc0 fffffa80`0795a000 00000000`00001000 : 0xfffff980`10204ff8
fffffa60`0a515f10 fffff980`1ec56fd0 : ffffffff`fff0bdc0 fffffa80`0795a000 00000000`00001000 00000000`00001000 : 0xfffff980`000018f0
fffffa60`0a515f18 ffffffff`fff0bdc0 : fffffa80`0795a000 00000000`00001000 00000000`00001000 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff980`1ec56fd0
fffffa60`0a515f20 fffffa80`0795a000 : 00000000`00001000 00000000`00001000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : 0xffffffff`fff0bdc0
fffffa60`0a515f28 00000000`00001000 : 00000000`00001000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07951a60 : 0xfffffa80`0795a000
fffffa60`0a515f30 00000000`00001000 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07951a60 00000000`ffffffff : 0x1000
fffffa60`0a515f38 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07951a60 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`ffffffff : 0x1000
fffffa60`0a515f40 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`07951a60 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`ffffffff ffffffff`ffffffff : 0x1
fffffa60`0a515f48 fffffa80`07951a60 : 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`ffffffff ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa60`04fa989e : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515f50 00000000`ffffffff : 00000000`ffffffff ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa60`04fa989e 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`07951a60
fffffa60`0a515f58 00000000`ffffffff : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa60`04fa989e 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07951a60 : 0xffffffff
fffffa60`0a515f60 ffffffff`ffffffff : fffffa60`04fa989e 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07951a60 fffff880`0ba8ee18 : 0xffffffff
fffffa60`0a515f68 fffffa60`04fa989e : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07951a60 fffff880`0ba8ee18 fffffa60`0a515f98 : 0xffffffff`ffffffff
fffffa60`0a515f70 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`07951a60 fffff880`0ba8ee18 fffffa60`0a515f98 fffff880`0ba8ee10 : aswMonFlt+0x1589e
fffffa60`0a515f78 fffffa80`07951a60 : fffff880`0ba8ee18 fffffa60`0a515f98 fffff880`0ba8ee10 00000006`00010100 : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515f80 fffff880`0ba8ee18 : fffffa60`0a515f98 fffff880`0ba8ee10 00000006`00010100 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`07951a60
fffffa60`0a515f88 fffffa60`0a515f98 : fffff880`0ba8ee10 00000006`00010100 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`0ba8ee18
fffffa60`0a515f90 fffff880`0ba8ee10 : 00000006`00010100 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff980`12400c60 : 0xfffffa60`0a515f98
fffffa60`0a515f98 00000006`00010100 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff980`12400c60 fffff800`01c8f904 : 0xfffff880`0ba8ee10
fffffa60`0a515fa0 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`12400c60 fffff800`01c8f904 00000000`00000000 : 0x6`00010100
fffffa60`0a515fa8 00000000`00000000 : fffff980`12400c60 fffff800`01c8f904 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1
fffffa60`0a515fb0 fffff980`12400c60 : fffff800`01c8f904 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515fb8 fffff800`01c8f904 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`12400c60
fffffa60`0a515fc0 fffff800`01c91372 : fffff980`12400ee0 fffffa80`06b3e060 fffffa60`0a516120 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopCompleteRequest+0x414
fffffa60`0a516080 fffff800`01c950a3 : fffffa60`0a5161a0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x1e2


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
aswMonFlt+7c4e
fffffa60`04f9bc4e ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  aswMonFlt+7c4e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: aswMonFlt

IMAGE_NAME:  aswMonFlt.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4881fbe0

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffffa600a5154b0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_aswMonFlt+7c4e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_aswMonFlt+7c4e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa600a514c00 rbx=fffffa600a516c20 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80001c66e33 rdi=fffff80001e15df4
rip=fffff80001c67390 rsp=fffffa600a514af8 rbp=fffffa600a515ad8
 r8=fffffa6004f9bc4e  r9=fffffa600a5154b0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000001 r12=fffffa600a50f000 r13=fffffa600a517000
r14=fffff80001c12000 r15=fffff80001d604ec
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01c67390 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`0a514b00=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0a514af8 fffff800`01c6712e : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffffa60`04f9bc4e fffffa60`0a5154b0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0a514b00 fffff800`01c66afc : fffffa60`0a515f70 fffffa60`04f9be1b 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0a514c40 fffff800`01c7a6cd : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01c12000 fffffa60`0a517000 fffff800`01e15df4 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffffa60`0a514c80 fffff800`01c81cef : fffffa60`00000001 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0a516c20 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffffa60`0a514cb0 fffff800`01c3edb3 : fffffa60`0a515ad8 fffffa60`0a5154b0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0a515b80 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x22f
fffffa60`0a5153a0 fffff800`01c671e9 : fffffa60`0a515ad8 00000000`00000040 fffffa60`0a515b80 00000000`000000d6 : nt!KiDispatchException+0xc3
fffffa60`0a5159a0 fffff800`01c65fe5 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`01d0e381 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000040 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xa9
fffffa60`0a515b80 fffffa60`04f9bc4e : fffffa60`04f995f5 00000000`00097034 00000000`00000041 fffff980`047c2f10 : nt!KiPageFault+0x1e5 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0a515b80)
fffffa60`0a515d18 fffffa60`04f995f5 : 00000000`00097034 00000000`00000041 fffff980`047c2f10 00000000`00000423 : aswMonFlt+0x7c4e
fffffa60`0a515d20 00000000`00097034 : 00000000`00000041 fffff980`047c2f10 00000000`00000423 fffff880`0ba8ee18 : aswMonFlt+0x55f5
fffffa60`0a515d28 00000000`00000041 : fffff980`047c2f10 00000000`00000423 fffff880`0ba8ee18 fffffa60`04f9876f : 0x97034
fffffa60`0a515d30 fffff980`047c2f10 : 00000000`00000423 fffff880`0ba8ee18 fffffa60`04f9876f fffffa60`0a515e68 : 0x41
fffffa60`0a515d38 00000000`00000423 : fffff880`0ba8ee18 fffffa60`04f9876f fffffa60`0a515e68 fffffa60`0a516848 : 0xfffff980`047c2f10
fffffa60`0a515d40 fffff880`0ba8ee18 : fffffa60`04f9876f fffffa60`0a515e68 fffffa60`0a516848 00000000`00000000 : 0x423
fffffa60`0a515d48 fffffa60`04f9876f : fffffa60`0a515e68 fffffa60`0a516848 00000000`00000000 fffff980`1ec56fd0 : 0xfffff880`0ba8ee18
fffffa60`0a515d50 fffffa60`0a515e68 : fffffa60`0a516848 00000000`00000000 fffff980`1ec56fd0 efcdab89`67452301 : aswMonFlt+0x476f
fffffa60`0a515d58 fffffa60`0a516848 : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`1ec56fd0 efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe : 0xfffffa60`0a515e68
fffffa60`0a515d60 00000000`00000000 : fffff980`1ec56fd0 efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`000006b0 : 0xfffffa60`0a516848
fffffa60`0a515d68 fffff980`1ec56fd0 : efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`000006b0 fffff800`02072bb9 : 0x0
fffffa60`0a515d70 efcdab89`67452301 : 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`000006b0 fffff800`02072bb9 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff980`1ec56fd0
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01c12000 fffff800`0212a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jan 19 01:03:35 2008 (479192B7)
fffff800`0212a000 fffff800`02170000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`00391000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 28 23:46:45 2008 (47C78E35)
fffff960`00490000 fffff960`0049a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`00610000 fffff960`00621000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00880000 fffff960`008e1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0060a000 fffffa60`00614000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00614000 fffffa60`00641000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00641000 fffffa60`00655000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00655000 fffffa60`006b2000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006b2000 fffffa60`00764000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00764000 fffffa60`007ca000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007ca000 fffffa60`007ee000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00801000 fffffa60`008db000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008db000 fffffa60`008e9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`0093f000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0093f000 fffffa60`00948000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00948000 fffffa60`00952000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00952000 fffffa60`00982000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00982000 fffffa60`00997000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00997000 fffffa60`009ab000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009ab000 fffffa60`009b2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009b2000 fffffa60`009c2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009c2000 fffffa60`009d5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009d5000 fffffa60`009dd000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009dd000 fffffa60`009ec000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Tue Oct 03 20:24:56 2006 (4522FF58)
fffffa60`00a08000 fffffa60`00a65000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`00a65000 fffffa60`00a6f000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`00a6f000 fffffa60`00a91000   nvstor64 nvstor64.sys Mon Jul 02 20:35:58 2007 (468999EE)
fffffa60`00a91000 fffffa60`00ad7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00ad7000 fffffa60`00aeb000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00aeb000 fffffa60`00b70000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00b70000 fffffa60`00bc0000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00bc0000 fffffa60`00bd4000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`00bd4000 fffffa60`00c00000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00c0f000 fffffa60`00dd2000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00dd2000 fffffa60`00dfe000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00e01000 fffffa60`00e59000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00e59000 fffffa60`00fcd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:38:58 2008 (47919B02)
fffffa60`00fcd000 fffffa60`00ff9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`01004000 fffffa60`01188000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01188000 fffffa60`011cc000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`011cc000 fffffa60`011d4000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`011d4000 fffffa60`011db000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffffa60`011db000 fffffa60`011ed000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`011ed000 fffffa60`011f7000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02f65880   nvmfdx64 nvmfdx64.sys Mon Jul 30 14:59:46 2007 (46AE3522)
fffffa60`02f66000 fffffa60`02f6e000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Mon Oct 30 22:09:12 2006 (4546B048)
fffffa60`02f6e000 fffffa60`02f70300   wacomvhid wacomvhid.sys Fri Feb 16 12:29:28 2007 (45D5E9F8)
fffffa60`02f71000 fffffa60`02f83000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`02f83000 fffffa60`02f8ab80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`02f8b000 fffffa60`02f8cc80   WacomVKHid WacomVKHid.sys Thu Feb 15 18:10:54 2007 (45D4E87E)
fffffa60`02f8d000 fffffa60`02fc5000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`02fc5000 fffffa60`02fd2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`02fd2000 fffffa60`02ff5000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03029000 fffffa60`03035000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`03035000 fffffa60`0303e000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`0303e000 fffffa60`03051000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`03051000 fffffa60`03130000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:08:38 2008 (479193E6)
fffffa60`03130000 fffffa60`03176000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03176000 fffffa60`03185f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03186000 fffffa60`03199000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`03199000 fffffa60`031a5000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`031a5000 fffffa60`031d6000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`031d6000 fffffa60`031e6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`03202000 fffffa60`03b21480   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri May 16 18:17:25 2008 (482E07F5)
fffffa60`03b22000 fffffa60`03b31000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`03b31000 fffffa60`03b3e000   fdc      fdc.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:38:07 2006 (4549BC7F)
fffffa60`03b3e000 fffffa60`03b5b000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`03b5b000 fffffa60`03b67000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`03b67000 fffffa60`03b83000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`03b83000 fffffa60`03b99000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`03b99000 fffffa60`03ba5000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03ba5000 fffffa60`03bb3000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03bb3000 fffffa60`03bbe000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`03bbe000 fffffa60`03bcf000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03bcf000 fffffa60`03beb000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`03beb000 fffffa60`03bfca00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`03c05000 fffffa60`03c23000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`03c23000 fffffa60`03c3b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`03c3b000 fffffa60`03c4d000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`03c4d000 fffffa60`03c4e480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`03c4f000 fffffa60`03c83000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`03c83000 fffffa60`03c8e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`03c8e000 fffffa60`03c9e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03c9e000 fffffa60`03ca9000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`03ca9000 fffffa60`03cf0000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03cf0000 fffffa60`03cfb000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`03cfb000 fffffa60`03d03000   wacommousefilter wacommousefilter.sys Fri Feb 16 13:12:17 2007 (45D5F401)
fffffa60`03d03000 fffffa60`03d0d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`03d0d000 fffffa60`03d21000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03d21000 fffffa60`03d2f000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Sat Jul 19 10:32:39 2008 (4881FB07)
fffffa60`03d2f000 fffffa60`03d9c000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`03d9c000 fffffa60`03da5000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Sat Jul 19 10:33:45 2008 (4881FB49)
fffffa60`03da5000 fffffa60`03de9000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`04c05000 fffffa60`04ce4780   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Dec 01 00:40:02 2006 (456FC032)
fffffa60`04ce5000 fffffa60`04d20000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`04d20000 fffffa60`04d43000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`04d43000 fffffa60`04d48180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`04d49000 fffffa60`04d53000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`04d53000 fffffa60`04d5c000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`04d5c000 fffffa60`04d6a000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`04d6a000 fffffa60`04d8f000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`04d8f000 fffffa60`04d98000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`04d98000 fffffa60`04da1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`04da1000 fffffa60`04dac000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`04dac000 fffffa60`04dbd000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`04dbd000 fffffa60`04dc6000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`04dc6000 fffffa60`04de3000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`04de3000 fffffa60`04dfe000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`04e06000 fffffa60`04e24000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:51 2008 (47919A83)
fffffa60`04e24000 fffffa60`04e33000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`04e33000 fffffa60`04e4e000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`04e4e000 fffffa60`04e9c000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`04e9c000 fffffa60`04ea8000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`04ea8000 fffffa60`04ec5000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`04ec5000 fffffa60`04ee1000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Sat Jul 19 10:35:46 2008 (4881FBC2)
fffffa60`04ee1000 fffffa60`04eef000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`04eef000 fffffa60`04ef9000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`04ef9000 fffffa60`04f1b000   dump_nvstor64 dump_nvstor64.sys Mon Jul 02 20:35:58 2007 (468999EE)
fffffa60`04f1b000 fffffa60`04f30000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`04f30000 fffffa60`04f31e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`04f32000 fffffa60`04f42000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Sat Jan 19 02:09:56 2008 (4791A244)
fffffa60`04f42000 fffffa60`04f4b000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`04f4b000 fffffa60`04f53000   wacmoumonitor wacmoumonitor.sys Mon Mar 17 15:34:31 2008 (47DEC7C7)
fffffa60`04f53000 fffffa60`04f5f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`04f5f000 fffffa60`04f72000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`04f72000 fffffa60`04f94000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`04f94000 fffffa60`04fae000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Sat Jul 19 10:36:16 2008 (4881FBE0)
fffffa60`04fae000 fffffa60`04fb7000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Sat Jul 19 10:37:49 2008 (4881FC3D)
fffffa60`04fc0000 fffffa60`04fcf000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`04fcf000 fffffa60`04feb000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`08c07000 fffffa60`08ca1000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`08ca1000 fffffa60`08cb5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08cb5000 fffffa60`08ccd000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08ccd000 fffffa60`08cd8000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`08cd8000 fffffa60`08d73000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`08d73000 fffffa60`08d9b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`08d9b000 fffffa60`08db9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`08db9000 fffffa60`08dd3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08dd3000 fffffa60`08dfb000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`09200000 fffffa60`09207000   RivaTuner64 RivaTuner64.sys Tue Jul 17 15:13:42 2007 (469D14E6)
fffffa60`0920d000 fffffa60`09256000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:07 2008 (479190BB)
fffffa60`09256000 fffffa60`09275000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`09275000 fffffa60`092a6000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`092a6000 fffffa60`0933a000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:09 2008 (47919135)
fffffa60`0933a000 fffffa60`093f0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`093f0000 fffffa60`093fb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0b203000 fffffa60`0b238000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:46 2008 (4791906A)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`04fb7000 fffffa60`04fc0000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03de9000 fffffa60`03dff000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04fcf000 fffffa60`04fef000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00c0e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`009ec000 fffffa60`009f6000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03007000 fffffa60`03029000   dump_nvstor6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

.
```


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

I did what you told me and uninstalled Avast, enabled everything in Windows Security, reset the firewall, and then I went ahead and installed AVG Free, so I that have virus protection. That was last night...this morning I booted it up and got the BSOD attached below. Looks like another one I haven't had before...


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Just got another MEMORY_MANAGEMENT BSOD on my second boot up of the day, but it didn't show up in the minidump file for some reason.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I ran the latest dump - 

Bugcheck = 0x000000c1 (0x018018e340000000, 0x0000000015ff2824, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000081), probable cause = *ntkrnlmp.exe* ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+176f2 ), and the process running at the time was *avgrsa.exe*, which is AVG. I am told the instruction listed FNODOBFM is from the CPU. The meaning of this is unknown.

A bugcheck of 0xc1 = SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION = a driver has written to an invalid section of the special memory pool. Eventhough this was a driver verifier enabled dump, there was no additional information as to the name of the faulting driver under NT (ntkrnlmp.exe = the NT kernel).

I would suggest that you un-install AVG if you have not already done so. Also, you should perform a memory test - click on the memtest86+ link below in my sig area. You will need to create an ISO and boot-up with it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.





```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\BSODking_Vista_08-16-08\Mini083008-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: RV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18000.amd64fre.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01c4f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01e14db0
Debug session time: Sat Aug 30 14:07:34.573 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:55.666
Loading Kernel Symbols
..................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C1, {18018e3400000000, 15ff2824, 0, 81}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+176f2 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION (c1)
Special pool has detected memory corruption.  Typically the current thread's
stack backtrace will reveal the guilty party.
Arguments:
Arg1: 18018e3400000000
Arg2: 0000000015ff2824
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000081, subclass of driver violation.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_81

SPECIAL_POOL_CORRUPTION_TYPE:  81

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  avgrsa.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001d4bffa to fffff80001ca4390

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`09ae94f8 fffff800`01d4bffa : 00000000`000000c1 18018e34`00000000 00000000`15ff2824 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`09ae9500 fffff800`01d024d1 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`20707249 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAllocateSpecialPool+0x4ba
fffffa60`09ae9640 fffff800`020a9929 : 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000244 00000000`000533f0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x176f2
fffffa60`09ae96c0 fffff800`01f2ba19 : 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000040 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IovAllocateIrp+0x99
fffffa60`09ae9700 fffff800`01f25999 : fffffa80`08980b40 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09d7e400 fffff800`01dccb01 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x339
fffffa60`09ae98a0 fffff800`01f29884 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09c9f101 00000000`00000040 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x5eb
fffffa60`09ae99b0 fffff800`01f35e30 : fffffa60`c0100080 00000000`0594fcc8 fffffa60`09ae9c01 00000000`0000029b : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x2f4
fffffa60`09ae9a80 fffff800`01f36968 : 00000000`0594fc58 fffff800`c0100080 00000000`00000001 00000000`0594fc78 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x290
fffffa60`09ae9b20 fffff800`01ca3e33 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`09ae9ca0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000001 : nt!NtCreateFile+0x78
fffffa60`09ae9bb0 00000000`77cd5fca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0594fbe8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77cd5fca


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+176f2
fffff800`01d024d1 4885c0          test    rax,rax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+176f2

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  479192b7

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xC1_81_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+176f2

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xC1_81_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+176f2

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff6fc00000000 rbx=0000000000000963 rcx=00000000000000c1
rdx=18018e3400000000 rsi=0000000000000100 rdi=0000000000000001
rip=fffff80001ca4390 rsp=fffffa6009ae94f8 rbp=fffff6fcc00c71a0
 r8=0000000015ff2824  r9=0000000000000000 r10=00000000ffffffff
r11=fffffa60019d8180 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffff80001e00700
r14=0000000000000118 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01ca4390 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`09ae9500=00000000000000c1
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`09ae94f8 fffff800`01d4bffa : 00000000`000000c1 18018e34`00000000 00000000`15ff2824 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`09ae9500 fffff800`01d024d1 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`20707249 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAllocateSpecialPool+0x4ba
fffffa60`09ae9640 fffff800`020a9929 : 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000244 00000000`000533f0 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x176f2
fffffa60`09ae96c0 fffff800`01f2ba19 : 00000000`00000005 00000000`00000040 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IovAllocateIrp+0x99
fffffa60`09ae9700 fffff800`01f25999 : fffffa80`08980b40 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09d7e400 fffff800`01dccb01 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x339
fffffa60`09ae98a0 fffff800`01f29884 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09c9f101 00000000`00000040 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x5eb
fffffa60`09ae99b0 fffff800`01f35e30 : fffffa60`c0100080 00000000`0594fcc8 fffffa60`09ae9c01 00000000`0000029b : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x2f4
fffffa60`09ae9a80 fffff800`01f36968 : 00000000`0594fc58 fffff800`c0100080 00000000`00000001 00000000`0594fc78 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x290
fffffa60`09ae9b20 fffff800`01ca3e33 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`09ae9ca0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000001 : nt!NtCreateFile+0x78
fffffa60`09ae9bb0 00000000`77cd5fca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`09ae9c20)
00000000`0594fbe8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77cd5fca
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01c09000 fffff800`01c4f000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`01c4f000 fffff800`02167000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Jan 19 01:03:35 2008 (479192B7)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`00301000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 28 23:46:45 2008 (47C78E35)
fffff960`00470000 fffff960`0047a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`00690000 fffff960`006a1000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00850000 fffff960`008b1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`00603000 fffffa60`0060d000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`0063a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063a000 fffffa60`0064e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0064e000 fffffa60`006ab000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006ab000 fffffa60`0075d000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075d000 fffffa60`007c3000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c3000 fffffa60`007e7000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`0080d000 fffffa60`008e7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e7000 fffffa60`008f5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f5000 fffffa60`0094b000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0094b000 fffffa60`00954000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00954000 fffffa60`0095e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`0095e000 fffffa60`0098e000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`0098e000 fffffa60`009a3000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`009a3000 fffffa60`009b7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009b7000 fffffa60`009be000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009be000 fffffa60`009ce000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009ce000 fffffa60`009e1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009e1000 fffffa60`009e9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009e9000 fffffa60`009f8000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Tue Oct 03 20:24:56 2006 (4522FF58)
fffffa60`00a05000 fffffa60`00a62000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`00a62000 fffffa60`00a6c000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`00a6c000 fffffa60`00a8e000   nvstor64 nvstor64.sys Mon Jul 02 20:35:58 2007 (468999EE)
fffffa60`00a8e000 fffffa60`00ad4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00ad4000 fffffa60`00ae8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00ae8000 fffffa60`00b6d000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00b6d000 fffffa60`00bbd000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00bbd000 fffffa60`00be9000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00c02000 fffffa60`00dc5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00dc5000 fffffa60`00df1000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`00e0c000 fffffa60`00e64000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00e64000 fffffa60`00fd8000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:38:58 2008 (47919B02)
fffffa60`00fd8000 fffffa60`00fec000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`01005000 fffffa60`01189000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01189000 fffffa60`011cd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`011cd000 fffffa60`011d5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`011d5000 fffffa60`011dc000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffffa60`011dc000 fffffa60`011ee000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`01207000 fffffa60`01233000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01233000 fffffa60`0123d000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffffa60`0123d000 fffffa60`0125f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0125f000 fffffa60`01275000   avgwfpa  avgwfpa.sys  Fri May 16 03:58:23 2008 (482D3E9F)
fffffa60`01277000 fffffa60`01283000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`01283000 fffffa60`0128c000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`0128c000 fffffa60`0129f000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`0129f000 fffffa60`0137e000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:08:38 2008 (479193E6)
fffffa60`0137e000 fffffa60`013c4000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`013c4000 fffffa60`013d5a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`013d6000 fffffa60`013e9000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02e0b000 fffffa60`02e2e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02e2e000 fffffa60`02e3a000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02e3a000 fffffa60`02e6b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02e6b000 fffffa60`02e7b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02e7b000 fffffa60`02e99000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`02e99000 fffffa60`02eb1000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`02eb1000 fffffa60`02ec3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02ec3000 fffffa60`02ec4480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02ec5000 fffffa60`02ef9000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`02ef9000 fffffa60`02f04000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`02f04000 fffffa60`02f14000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`02f14000 fffffa60`02f1f000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`02f1f000 fffffa60`02f66000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02f66000 fffffa60`02f71000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`02f71000 fffffa60`02f79000   wacommousefilter wacommousefilter.sys Fri Feb 16 13:12:17 2007 (45D5F401)
fffffa60`02f79000 fffffa60`02f83000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`02f83000 fffffa60`02f97000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`02f97000 fffffa60`02fb2000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`02fb2000 fffffa60`02fe7000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`02fe7000 fffffa60`02ff6000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`03007000 fffffa60`03926480   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri May 16 18:17:25 2008 (482E07F5)
fffffa60`03927000 fffffa60`03936000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`03936000 fffffa60`03943000   fdc      fdc.sys      Thu Nov 02 05:38:07 2006 (4549BC7F)
fffffa60`03943000 fffffa60`03960000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`03960000 fffffa60`0396c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`0396c000 fffffa60`03988000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`03988000 fffffa60`0399e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`0399e000 fffffa60`039aa000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`039aa000 fffffa60`039b8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`039b8000 fffffa60`039c3000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`039c3000 fffffa60`039d4000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`039d4000 fffffa60`039f0000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`039f0000 fffffa60`039fff00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03a0c000 fffffa60`03b71880   nvmfdx64 nvmfdx64.sys Mon Jul 30 14:59:46 2007 (46AE3522)
fffffa60`03b72000 fffffa60`03b7a000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Mon Oct 30 22:09:12 2006 (4546B048)
fffffa60`03b7a000 fffffa60`03b7c300   wacomvhid wacomvhid.sys Fri Feb 16 12:29:28 2007 (45D5E9F8)
fffffa60`03b7d000 fffffa60`03b8f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`03b8f000 fffffa60`03b96b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`03b97000 fffffa60`03b98c80   WacomVKHid WacomVKHid.sys Thu Feb 15 18:10:54 2007 (45D4E87E)
fffffa60`03b99000 fffffa60`03bd1000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`03bd1000 fffffa60`03bde000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`03bde000 fffffa60`03c00000   dump_nvstor64 dump_nvstor64.sys Mon Jul 02 20:35:58 2007 (468999EE)
fffffa60`04c0a000 fffffa60`04ce9780   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Fri Dec 01 00:40:02 2006 (456FC032)
fffffa60`04cea000 fffffa60`04d25000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`04d25000 fffffa60`04d48000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`04d48000 fffffa60`04d4d180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`04d4e000 fffffa60`04d58000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`04d58000 fffffa60`04d61000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`04d61000 fffffa60`04d6f000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`04d6f000 fffffa60`04d94000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`04d94000 fffffa60`04d9d000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`04d9d000 fffffa60`04da6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`04da6000 fffffa60`04db1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`04db1000 fffffa60`04dc2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`04dc2000 fffffa60`04dcb000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`04dcb000 fffffa60`04de8000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`04de8000 fffffa60`04dfb000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`04e01000 fffffa60`04e6e000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`04e6e000 fffffa60`04eb2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`04eb2000 fffffa60`04ed0000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:51 2008 (47919A83)
fffffa60`04ed0000 fffffa60`04edf000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`04edf000 fffffa60`04efa000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`04efa000 fffffa60`04f48000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`04f48000 fffffa60`04f54000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`04f54000 fffffa60`04f71000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`04f71000 fffffa60`04f77480   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Thu Jun 26 11:20:11 2008 (4863B3AB)
fffffa60`04f78000 fffffa60`04f97000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Mon Jul 14 14:47:25 2008 (487B9F3D)
fffffa60`04f97000 fffffa60`04fa0000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`04fa0000 fffffa60`04fa1e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`04fa2000 fffffa60`04faa000   wacmoumonitor wacmoumonitor.sys Mon Mar 17 15:34:31 2008 (47DEC7C7)
fffffa60`04faa000 fffffa60`04fba000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Sat Jan 19 02:09:56 2008 (4791A244)
fffffa60`04fba000 fffffa60`04fcf000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`04fcf000 fffffa60`04fdd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`04fdd000 fffffa60`04fe7000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`04fe7000 fffffa60`04ff3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`09009000 fffffa60`090a3000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`090a3000 fffffa60`090b7000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`090b7000 fffffa60`090cf000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`090cf000 fffffa60`0916a000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`0916a000 fffffa60`09192000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`09192000 fffffa60`091b0000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`091b0000 fffffa60`091ca000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`091ca000 fffffa60`091f2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`091f2000 fffffa60`091f9000   RivaTuner64 RivaTuner64.sys Tue Jul 17 15:13:42 2007 (469D14E6)
fffffa60`09404000 fffffa60`0944d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:07 2008 (479190BB)
fffffa60`0944d000 fffffa60`0946c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0946c000 fffffa60`0949d000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0949d000 fffffa60`09531000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:09 2008 (47919135)
fffffa60`09531000 fffffa60`0953c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`0953c000 fffffa60`095f2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`095f2000 fffffa60`095fd000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0a40b000 fffffa60`0a427000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`04ff3000 fffffa60`04ffc000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`09828000 fffffa60`0983e000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`09808000 fffffa60`09828000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0123d000 fffffa60`0124b000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0124b000 fffffa60`01255000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01255000 fffffa60`01277000   dump_nvstor6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
3: kd> lmvm nt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01c4f000 fffff800`02167000   nt         (pdb symbols)          RV\ntkrnlmp.pdb\AAFD50F81F4A41F3A99CECBB18945C1F2\ntkrnlmp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: RV\ntkrnlmp.exe\479192B7518000\ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image path: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image name: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Timestamp:        Sat Jan 19 01:03:35 2008 (479192B7)
    CheckSum:         00485FC7
    ImageSize:        00518000
    File version:     6.0.6001.18000
    Product version:  6.0.6001.18000
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrnlmp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrnlmp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.18000
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
```


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

I figured AVG was fine since it is listed as being compatible with Vista, and this is according to Microsoft, a link is even provided to the AVG site through Windows Security settings. If I do uninstall AVG I'll have no virus protection whatsoever, is this advisable...I mean we're talking Windows OS here!

I have memtest86 somewhere...I'll give it another go.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I agree with you that there should not be a problem with AVG8 on a Vista SP1 system. In fact I have installed on some system both x86 and x64 and it runs fine.

For me, I prefer ESET NOD32 because of its extremely light system foot print. In the interim to keep your system protected, you may want to try the 30day trial of ESET - 

http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download.php

Good Luck with the memtest86+.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey there,

I ran memtest86 last night and no errors came up.

I'll go ahead and try out ESET NOD32. I've run it before, on my older PCs, but I have a feeling Vista is going to react the same way it did with the other programs. Do you think the fact that I can't download that particular Windows update has anything to do with it?

Have a great Labor Day...cheers!


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I have a laptop running 64bit Vista as well, with AVG Free. I've had it for several months now and it hasn't had a single BSOD. So I'm guessing it's not a virus program compatibility issue. It's obviously something we're not seeing. Just thought you might wanna know.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

How long and how many passes did you run with memtest86+?

I agree with you that anti-virus does not at this time appear to be the cause, but it may somehow be related. 

BTW - it was AVG8 x64 that you downloaded and installed, correct? Not AVG v7.5?

There is no doubt that Avast was directly related to the first BSOD as shown in the stack text in the verifier enabled dump. The 0xc5 exception tells me the driver was bad - or it may be possible that it simply conflicted with another driver. AVG was obviously involved in the second as the process was running, but its driver was not named. These crashes involved kernel memory - the protected area of the Vista OS. An application can only run in kernel mode under certain conditions as stipulated by Microsoft. Older x64 OS' - XP and Windows server 2003 have had such conditions for some time, maybe back to their inception.

Hardware issues involving power supply, mobo, etc... fall outside of my area of expertise. In the interest of trying to help here, please download, install and run Everest. Then save it - Click on report, select all pages, select HTML, then click on finish. Zip this report up and attach to a post. I will ask someone from our Hardware Forum to take a look. One item of interest will your power supply - please tell us the manufacturer, wattage, etc...

The last item that I can think of for now would be your system services. Have you turned them all back on just to be sure that the disablement of one is not behind any of this? Also boot into SAFEMODE w/Networking and test your system there as non-critical system services do not fire-up.

Regards... and Happy Labor Day (US)!

jcgriff2

.


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, hope you had a great Labor Day.

I ran memtest for one pass that took about 2hrs.

I have the latest version of AVG8 installed. It didn't give me a choice between 64 and 32 bit.

I noticed that Everest wasn't able to identify my mobo, which is an ASUS P5N-E SLI 64bit. I have a Thermaltake Toughpower 700W PSU.

I used the "safe" settings from the Black Viper site. So all the services are at default except for the ones that makes the system more vulnerable, and are not needed. Like Remote Registry, Web Client, and Smart Card services.

I will try using it in safe mode to see what happens.

Thanks for helping me out with this, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Thanks for the reminder.

I did p/u the reports and will post back.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi J -

Please click on the Belarc Advisor link in my sig area below - install it and run it. When it asks to go out to Internet, say NO. Results will come up in a minute or 2 in an IE7 screen - save in MHT format )Page, save as - save as MHT file). DO NOT post as it contains key code info. Zip up and send as an ATTACHMENT to my email address - which you have.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Done, and done.

Thanks JC!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Got it... thanks.


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Just an update, the thread has been dead for awhile.

I recently updated the bios, hoping that it was just a hardware issue with the mobo. No joy, got a BSOD the next day.

And I forgot to ask, did the hardware dept. ever get back to you on whether they found anything, JC? I'm assuming they didn't since you never mentioned it.

More dumps attached.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I ran the verifier enabled dumps and noticed various buchecks:


```
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80001c79d49, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption 

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffffa6004de9018, fffffa600a1f60c0, 0}
Probably caused by : BS_DEF.sys 

BugCheck 1A, {61944, 4982000, 824, fffffa8006bcb530}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image 

BugCheck 3B, {c000001d, fffffa6004fc020a, fffffa600a349ad0, 0}
Probably caused by : luafv.sys 

BugCheck C4, {91, 0, fffffa8009de0bb0, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys 

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8008fcd040, fffffa8008fcd278, fffff80001f04da0}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe

BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff80001c79d49, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
```

When you ran the verifier - did you check only those boxes for non-Microsoft modules? I ask as the one 0xc4 verifier dump flagged the Microsoft module win32k.sys.

3 of the dumps show the first parm (NT STATUS exception) as being 0xc00000005 - a memory access violation. If they had come back with a driver name, I would say we found something here. But it did not - they came back w/either memory corruption or unknown_image.

I have not gone back and re-read all 37 posts in this thread to see if you ran memtest and what the outcome was. My take on this now is that we must be dealing with a hardware issue. 

I suggest that you run memtest on each stick to hopefully rule in or out a memory issue. A 2 hour run of memtest is not long enough - let it run overnight on each stick - 1 stick per run. Remove the others. I would also run a chkdsk /r.

Also - have you re-installed Vista at any time?

I would additionally like for you to run the System File Checker - sfc.
Bring up an elevated cmd prompt - 
START | type cmd.exe - right-click and run as admin; then type - 

sfc /scannow

It may take 10 min or an hour - just let it run.

Bur please get the memtest done. I know you have 6gb RAM, not sure the composition, but it will take a while.

I am placing the text output of your Everest report here so that someone from hardware can have a look in addition to placing the link for the html format here as well for those preferring that.

The full dbug output is attached to this post.

Regards. . . 

JC

*EDIT:* Everest is so large that I had to split it between 3 posts.
.

Everest html attachment - 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...ort/33358d1220331033-constant-bsod-report.zip

*Everest - part 1*

```
Report of <NEUROVISTA-PC>EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc.



       
      Version  EVEREST v2.20.405 
      Homepage  http://www.lavalys.com/ 
      Report Type  Report Wizard 
      Computer  NEUROVISTA-PC 
      Generator  Administrator 
      Operating System  Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition 6.0.6001 (WinVista 
      Beta) 
      Date  2008-09-01 
      Time  21:17 


      Summary



       
      Computer: 
      Operating System  Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition 
      OS Service Pack  - 
      DirectX  4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
      Computer Name  NEUROVISTA-PC 
      User Name  Administrator 
        
      Motherboard: 
      CPU Type  2x , 2400 MHz 
      Motherboard Name  Unknown 
      Motherboard Chipset  Unknown 
      System Memory  6144 MB 
      BIOS Type  Unknown 
      Communication Port  Communications Port (COM1) 
      Communication Port  Printer Port (LPT1) 
        
      Display: 
      Video Adapter  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
      Video Adapter  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
      Monitor  BenQ G900 (Digital) [NoDB] (18710638SL0) 
        
      Multimedia: 
      Audio Adapter  High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB] 
        
      Storage: 
      IDE Controller  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      IDE Controller  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      IDE Controller  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 
      IDE Controller  Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
      SCSI/RAID Controller  Microsoft iSCSI Initiator 
      Floppy Drive  Floppy disk drive 
      Disk Drive  IOMEGA ZIP 100 USB Device 
      Disk Drive  USB DISK Pro USB Device (980 MB, USB) 
      Disk Drive  Hitachi HDP725032GLA SCSI Disk Device (298 GB) 
      Optical Drive  HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N ATA Device 
      SMART Hard Disks Status  Unknown 
        
      Partitions: 
      C: (NTFS)  305242 MB (232237 MB free) 
        
      Input: 
      Keyboard  HID Keyboard Device 
      Keyboard  Standard PS/2 Keyboard 
      Mouse  PS/2 Compatible Mouse 
      Mouse  Wacom Mouse 
      Mouse  Wacom Mouse Monitor 
        
      Network: 
      Network Adapter  NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller (192.168.1.102) 
        
      Peripherals: 
      Printer  Canon iP1700 
      Printer  Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
      USB1 Controller  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
      USB2 Controller  Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
      USB Device  Generic USB Hub 
      USB Device  Iomega USB Zip 100 
      USB Device  USB Human Interface Device 
      USB Device  USB Mass Storage Device 
      USB Device  USB2400 Scanner 


      Overclock



       
      CPU Properties: 
      CPU Type  2x 
      CPUID CPU Name  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
      CPUID Revision  000006FBh 
        
      CPU Speed: 
      CPU Clock  2400.54 MHz (original: 2400 MHz) 
        
      CPU Cache: 
      L1 Code Cache  32 KB 
      L1 Data Cache  32 KB 
      L2 Cache  4 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed) 
        
      BIOS Properties: 
      System BIOS Date  Unknown 
      Video BIOS Date  Unknown 


      Power Management



       
      Power Management Properties: 
      Current Power Source  AC Line 
      Battery Status  No Battery 
      Full Battery Lifetime  Unknown 
      Remaining Battery Lifetime  Unknown 


      Sensor



       
        
      Temperatures: 
      CPU  40 °C (104 °F) 


      CPU



       
      CPU Properties: 
      CPU Type  2x , 2400 MHz 
      Instruction Set  x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3 
      Original Clock  2400 MHz 
      L1 Code Cache  32 KB 
      L1 Data Cache  32 KB 
      L2 Cache  4 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed) 
        
      Multi CPU: 
      CPU #0  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 2400 MHz 
      CPU #1  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 2400 MHz 
      CPU #2  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 2400 MHz 
      CPU #3  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 2400 MHz 
        
      CPU Utilization: 
      CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1  0 % 
      CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2  83 % 
      CPU #1 / Core #2 / HTT Unit #1  50 % 
      CPU #1 / Core #2 / HTT Unit #2  50 % 


      CPUID



       
      CPUID Properties: 
      CPUID Manufacturer  GenuineIntel 
      CPUID CPU Name  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
      CPUID Revision  000006FBh 
      IA Brand ID  00h (Unknown) 
      Platform ID  00h (Unknown) 
      IA CPU Serial Number  Unknown 
      HTT / CMP Units  1 / 0 
        
      Instruction Set: 
      64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T)  Supported 
      Alternate Instruction Set  Not Supported 
      AMD 3DNow!  Not Supported 
      AMD 3DNow! Professional  Not Supported 
      AMD Enhanced 3DNow!  Not Supported 
      AMD Extended MMX  Not Supported 
      Cyrix Extended MMX  Not Supported 
      IA-64  Not Supported 
      IA MMX  Supported 
      IA SSE  Supported 
      IA SSE 2  Supported 
      IA SSE 3  Supported 
      CLFLUSH Instruction  Supported 
      CMPXCHG8B Instruction  Supported 
      CMPXCHG16B Instruction  Supported 
      Conditional Move Instruction  Supported 
      MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction  Supported 
      RDTSCP Instruction  Not Supported 
      SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction  Not Supported 
      SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction  Supported 
      VIA FEMMS Instruction  Not Supported 
        
      Security Features: 
      Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)  Not Supported 
      Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB)  Supported 
      Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG)  Not Supported 
      Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine  Not Supported 
      Processor Serial Number (PSN)  Not Supported 
        
      Power Management Features: 
      Automatic Clock Control  Supported 
      Enhanced Halt State (C1E)  Not Supported 
      Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)  Supported 
      Frequency ID Control  Not Supported 
      LongRun  Not Supported 
      LongRun Table Interface  Not Supported 
      PowerSaver 1.0  Not Supported 
      PowerSaver 2.0  Not Supported 
      PowerSaver 3.0  Not Supported 
      Processor Duty Cycle Control  Supported 
      Software Thermal Control  Not Supported 
      Temperature Sensing Diode  Not Supported 
      Thermal Monitor 1  Supported 
      Thermal Monitor 2  Supported 
      Thermal Monitoring  Not Supported 
      Thermal Trip  Not Supported 
      Voltage ID Control  Not Supported 
        
      CPUID Features: 
      36-bit Page Size Extension  Supported 
      Address Region Registers (ARR)  Not Supported 
      CPL Qualified Debug Store  Supported 
      Debug Trace Store  Supported 
      Debugging Extension  Supported 
      Fast Save & Restore  Supported 
      Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)  Supported, Enabled 
      L1 Context ID  Not Supported 
      Local APIC On Chip  Supported 
      Machine Check Architecture (MCA)  Supported 
      Machine Check Exception (MCE)  Supported 
      Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)  Not Supported 
      Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)  Supported 
      Model Specific Registers (MSR)  Supported 
      Page Attribute Table (PAT)  Supported 
      Page Global Extension  Supported 
      Page Size Extension (PSE)  Supported 
      Pending Break Event  Supported 
      Physical Address Extension (PAE)  Supported 
      Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)  Not Supported 
      Self-Snoop  Supported 
      Time Stamp Counter (TSC)  Supported 
      Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)  Supported 
      Virtual Mode Extension  Supported 
        
      CPUID Registers (CPU #1): 
      CPUID 00000000  0000000A-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69 
      CPUID 00000001  000006FB-00040800-0000E3BD-BFEBFBFF 
      CPUID 00000002  05B0B101-005657F0-00000000-2CB43049 
      CPUID 00000003  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000004  0C000121-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001 
      CPUID 00000005  00000040-00000040-00000003-00000020 
      CPUID 00000006  00000001-00000002-00000001-00000000 
      CPUID 00000007  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000008  00000400-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000009  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 0000000A  07280202-00000000-00000000-00000503 
      CPUID 80000000  80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000001  00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000 
      CPUID 80000002  65746E49-2952286C-726F4320-4D542865 
      CPUID 80000003  51203229-20646175-20555043-51202020 
      CPUID 80000004  30303636-20402020-30342E32-007A4847 
      CPUID 80000005  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000006  00000000-00000000-10008040-00000000 
      CPUID 80000007  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000008  00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000 
        
      CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual): 
      CPUID 00000000  0000000A-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69 
      CPUID 00000001  000006FB-01040800-0000E3BD-BFEBFBFF 
      CPUID 00000002  05B0B101-005657F0-00000000-2CB43049 
      CPUID 00000003  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000004  0C000121-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001 
      CPUID 00000005  00000040-00000040-00000003-00000020 
      CPUID 00000006  00000001-00000002-00000001-00000000 
      CPUID 00000007  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000008  00000400-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000009  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 0000000A  07280202-00000000-00000000-00000503 
      CPUID 80000000  80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000001  00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000 
      CPUID 80000002  65746E49-2952286C-726F4320-4D542865 
      CPUID 80000003  51203229-20646175-20555043-51202020 
      CPUID 80000004  30303636-20402020-30342E32-007A4847 
      CPUID 80000005  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000006  00000000-00000000-10008040-00000000 
      CPUID 80000007  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000008  00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000 
        
      CPUID Registers (CPU #3): 
      CPUID 00000000  0000000A-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69 
      CPUID 00000001  000006FB-02040800-0000E3BD-BFEBFBFF 
      CPUID 00000002  05B0B101-005657F0-00000000-2CB43049 
      CPUID 00000003  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000004  0C000121-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001 
      CPUID 00000005  00000040-00000040-00000003-00000020 
      CPUID 00000006  00000001-00000002-00000001-00000000 
      CPUID 00000007  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000008  00000400-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000009  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 0000000A  07280202-00000000-00000000-00000503 
      CPUID 80000000  80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000001  00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000 
      CPUID 80000002  65746E49-2952286C-726F4320-4D542865 
      CPUID 80000003  51203229-20646175-20555043-51202020 
      CPUID 80000004  30303636-20402020-30342E32-007A4847 
      CPUID 80000005  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000006  00000000-00000000-10008040-00000000 
      CPUID 80000007  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000008  00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000 
        
      CPUID Registers (CPU #4 Virtual): 
      CPUID 00000000  0000000A-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69 
      CPUID 00000001  000006FB-03040800-0000E3BD-BFEBFBFF 
      CPUID 00000002  05B0B101-005657F0-00000000-2CB43049 
      CPUID 00000003  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000004  0C000121-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001 
      CPUID 00000005  00000040-00000040-00000003-00000020 
      CPUID 00000006  00000001-00000002-00000001-00000000 
      CPUID 00000007  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000008  00000400-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 00000009  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 0000000A  07280202-00000000-00000000-00000503 
      CPUID 80000000  80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000001  00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000 
      CPUID 80000002  65746E49-2952286C-726F4320-4D542865 
      CPUID 80000003  51203229-20646175-20555043-51202020 
      CPUID 80000004  30303636-20402020-30342E32-007A4847 
      CPUID 80000005  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000006  00000000-00000000-10008040-00000000 
      CPUID 80000007  00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
      CPUID 80000008  00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000 


      Motherboard



       
      Motherboard Properties: 
      Motherboard ID  Unknown 
      Motherboard Name  Unknown 


      Memory



       
      Physical Memory: 
      Total  6141 MB 
      Used  1148 MB 
      Free  4992 MB 
      Utilization  19 % 
        
      Swap Space: 
      Total  12579 MB 
      Used  1339 MB 
      Free  11240 MB 
      Utilization  11 % 
        
      Virtual Memory: 
      Total  18721 MB 
      Used  2488 MB 
      Free  16232 MB 
      Utilization  13 % 
        
      Physical Address Extension (PAE): 
      Supported by Operating System  Yes 
      Supported by CPU  Yes 
      Active  Yes 


      BIOS



       
      BIOS Properties: 
      BIOS Type  Unknown 
      System BIOS Date  Unknown 
      Video BIOS Date  Unknown 
        
      Problems & Suggestions: 
      Suggestion  Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today! 


      Windows Video



       
      [ NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT ] 
        
      Video Adapter Properties: 
      Device Description  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
      Adapter String  GeForce 8800 GT 
      BIOS String  Version 62.92.24.0.1 
      Chip Type  GeForce 8800 GT 
      DAC Type  Integrated RAMDAC 
      Installed Drivers  nvd3dumx,nvd3dum, nvwgf2umx, nvwgf2um 
        
      Video Adapter Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  NVIDIA Corporation 
      Product Information  http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products 
      Driver Download  http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp 
        
      [ NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT ] 
        
      Video Adapter Properties: 
      Device Description  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
      Adapter String  GeForce 8800 GT 
      BIOS String  Version 62.92.24.0.1 
      Chip Type  GeForce 8800 GT 
      DAC Type  Integrated RAMDAC 
      Installed Drivers  nvd3dumx,nvd3dum, nvwgf2umx, nvwgf2um 
        
      Video Adapter Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  NVIDIA Corporation 
      Product Information  http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products 
      Driver Download  http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp 


      Monitor



       
      [ BenQ G900 (Digital) [NoDB] ] 
        
      Monitor Properties: 
      Monitor Name  BenQ G900 (Digital) [NoDB] 
      Monitor ID  BNQ7804 
      Model  BenQ G900 
      Manufacture Date  Week 33 / 2007 
      Serial Number  18710638SL0 
      Max. Visible Display Size  38 cm x 30 cm (19.1") 
      Picture Aspect Ratio  4:3 
      Horizontal Frequency  31 - 83 kHz 
      Vertical Frequency  55 - 76 Hz 
      Gamma  2.20 
      DPMS Mode Support  Active-Off 
        
      Monitor Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  BenQ Inc. 
      Product Information  http://www.benq.com/products.html 
      Driver Download  http://www.benq.com/drivers/display_drivers.html 


      Desktop



       
      Desktop Properties: 
      Device Technology  Raster Display 
      Resolution  1280 x 1024 
      Color Depth  32-bit 
      Color Planes  1 
      Font Resolution  96 dpi 
      Pixel Width / Height  36 / 36 
      Pixel Diagonal  51 
      Vertical Refresh Rate  75 Hz 
      Desktop Wallpaper  
      C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows Photo 
      Gallery\Windows Photo Gallery Wallpaper.jpg 
        
      Desktop Effects: 
      Combo-Box Animation  Enabled 
      Drop Shadow Effect  Enabled 
      Flat Menu Effect  Enabled 
      Font Smoothing  Enabled 
      Full Window Dragging  Enabled 
      Gradient Window Title Bars  Enabled 
      Hide Menu Access Keys  Enabled 
      Hot Tracking Effect  Enabled 
      Icon Title Wrapping  Enabled 
      List-Box Smooth Scrolling  Enabled 
      Menu Animation  Enabled 
      Menu Fade Effect  Enabled 
      Minimize/Restore Animation  Enabled 
      Mouse Cursor Shadow  Enabled 
      Selection Fade Effect  Enabled 
      ShowSounds Accessibility Feature  Disabled 
      ToolTip Animation  Enabled 
      ToolTip Fade Effect  Enabled 
      Windows Plus! Extension  Disabled 
        
      Problems & Suggestions: 
      Problem  At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic 
      (CRT) displays. 


      Multi-Monitor



       
      Device ID  Primary  Upper Left Corner  Bottom Right Corner 
      \\.\DISPLAY1  Yes  (0,0)  (1280,1024) 


      Windows Audio



       
      Device  Identifier  Device Description 
      midi-out.0  0001 001B  Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth 
      mixer.0  0001 0068  Speakers (Realtek High Definiti 
      mixer.1  0001 0068  Realtek Digital Output (Realtek 
      mixer.2  0001 0068  Microphone (Realtek High Defini 
      wave-in.0  0001 0065  Microphone (Realtek High Defini 
      wave-out.0  0001 0064  Speakers (Realtek High Definiti 
      wave-out.1  0001 0064  Realtek Digital Output (Realtek 


      PCI / PnP Audio



       
      Device Description  Type 
      High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]  PCI 


      Windows Storage



       
      [ Floppy disk drive ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Floppy disk drive 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  flpydisk.inf 
        
      [ Hitachi HDP725032GLA SCSI Disk Device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Hitachi HDP725032GLA SCSI Disk Device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  disk.inf 
        
      Device Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Hitachi Global Storage Technologies 
      Product Information  http://www.hgst.com/products 
        
      [ IOMEGA ZIP 100 USB Device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  IOMEGA ZIP 100 USB Device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  disk.inf 
        
      Device Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Iomega Corporation 
      Product Information  http://www.iomega-europe.com/eu/default.asp 
        
      [ USB DISK Pro USB Device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  USB DISK Pro USB Device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  disk.inf 
        
      [ HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N ATA Device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N ATA Device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  cdrom.inf 
        
      Device Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  LG Electronics 
      Product Information  
      http://www.lge.com/catalog/proddivergent?categoryId=CTG1000500 
      Firmware Download  http://www.lge.com/support/software.jsp 
        
      [ IDE Channel ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  IDE Channel 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0000-000D 
      Port  01F0-01F7 
        
      [ IDE Channel ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  IDE Channel 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0000-000E 
      Port  0170-0177 
        
      [ IDE Channel ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  IDE Channel 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 
        
      [ NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Driver Date  7/2/2007 
      Driver Version  5.10.2600.995 
      Driver Provider  NVIDIA Corporation 
      INF File  oem21.inf 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0001-0010 
      Port  0003-FE02D001 
      Port  0970-0977 
      Port  09F0-09F7 
      Port  F800-F80F 
        
      [ NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Driver Date  7/2/2007 
      Driver Version  5.10.2600.995 
      Driver Provider  NVIDIA Corporation 
      INF File  oem21.inf 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0001-0010 
      Port  0003-FE02D001 
      Port  0960-0967 
      Port  09E0-09E7 
      Port  F300-F30F 
        
      [ Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0001-0000 
      Port  0003-0002 
      Port  CB00-CB0F 
      Port  CD00-CD07 
      Port  CF00-CF07 
        
      [ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  FD00-FD0F 
        
      [ Standard floppy disk controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Standard floppy disk controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  fdc.inf 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0000-0005 
      Port  03F0-03F5 
        
      [ Microsoft iSCSI Initiator ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Microsoft iSCSI Initiator 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  iscsi.inf 


      Logical Drives



       
      Drive  Drive Type  File System  Total Size  Used Space  Free Space  % Free 
       Volume Serial 
      A:  Removable Disk            
      C:  Local Disk  NTFS  305242 MB  73007 MB  232235 MB  76 %  DCCD-2B8E 
      D:  Optical Drive            
      E:  Removable Disk            
      F: (1GB)  Removable Disk  FAT32  982 MB  335 MB  646 MB  66 %  5CD0-4C20 


      Physical Drives



       
      [ Drive #1 - Hitachi HDP725032GLA SCSI Disk Device (298 GB) ] 
        
      Partition  Partition Type  Drive  Start Offset  Partition Length 
      #1 (Active)  NTFS  C:  1 MB  305243 MB 
        
      [ Drive #3 - USB DISK Pro USB Device (981 MB) ] 
        
      Partition  Partition Type  Drive  Start Offset  Partition Length 
      #1 (Active)  FAT32  F:  0 MB  983 MB 


      Optical Drives



       
      [ HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N ATA Device ] 
        
      Optical Drive Properties: 
      Device Description  HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N ATA Device 


      Windows Network



       
      [ NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller ] 
        
      Network Adapter Properties: 
      Network Adapter  NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller 
      Interface Type  Ethernet 
      Hardware Address  00-1D-60-B2-D1-81 
      Connection Name  Local Area Connection 
      Connection Speed  100 Mbps 
      MTU  1496 bytes 
      DHCP Lease Obtained  9/1/2008 9:14:18 PM 
      DHCP Lease Expires  9/2/2008 9:14:18 PM 
      Bytes Received  529032 (516.6 KB) 
      Bytes Sent  121129 (118.3 KB) 
        
      Network Adapter Addresses: 
      IP / Subnet Mask  192.168.1.102 / 255.255.255.0 
      Gateway  192.168.1.1 
      DHCP  192.168.1.1 
      DNS  207.69.188.185 
      DNS  207.69.188.186 
        
      Network Adapter Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  NVIDIA Corporation 
      Product Information  http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=nforce 
      Driver Download  http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp 


      PCI / PnP Network



       
      Device Description  Type 
      NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller [NoDB]  PCI 


      DirectX Video



       
      [ Primary Display Driver ] 
        
      DirectDraw Device Properties: 
      DirectDraw Driver Name  display 
      DirectDraw Driver Description  Primary Display Driver 
      Hardware Driver  nvd3dum.dll 
      Hardware Description  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
        
      Direct3D Device Properties: 
      Available Local Video Memory  509888 KB 
      Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP)  2095360 KB 
      Rendering Bit Depths  16, 32 
      Z-Buffer Bit Depths  16, 24, 32 
      Min Texture Size  1 x 1 
      Max Texture Size  8192 x 8192 
      Vertex Shader Version  3.0 
      Pixel Shader Version  3.0 
        
      Direct3D Device Features: 
      Additive Texture Blending  Supported 
      AGP Texturing  Supported 
      Anisotropic Filtering  Supported 
      Bilinear Filtering  Supported 
      Cubic Environment Mapping  Supported 
      Cubic Filtering  Not Supported 
      Decal-Alpha Texture Blending  Supported 
      Decal Texture Blending  Supported 
      Directional Lights  Not Supported 
      DirectX Texture Compression  Not Supported 
      DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression  Not Supported 
      Dithering  Supported 
      Dot3 Texture Blending  Supported 
      Dynamic Textures  Supported 
      Edge Antialiasing  Supported 
      Environmental Bump Mapping  Supported 
      Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance  Supported 
      Factor Alpha Blending  Supported 
      Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal  Not Supported 
      Guard Band  Supported 
      Hardware Scene Rasterization  Supported 
      Hardware Transform & Lighting  Supported 
      Legacy Depth Bias  Not Supported 
      Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments  Supported 
      Mipmapped Cube Textures  Supported 
      Mipmapped Volume Textures  Supported 
      Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending  Supported 
      Modulate Texture Blending  Supported 
      Non-Square Textures  Supported 
      N-Patches  Not Supported 
      Perspective Texture Correction  Supported 
      Point Lights  Not Supported 
      Point Sampling  Supported 
      Projective Textures  Supported 
      Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines  Not Supported 
      Range-Based Fog  Supported 
      Rectangular & Triangular Patches  Not Supported 
      Rendering In Windowed Mode  Supported 
      Scissor Test  Not Supported 
      Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias  Not Supported 
      Specular Flat Shading  Supported 
      Specular Gouraud Shading  Supported 
      Specular Phong Shading  Not Supported 
      Spherical Mapping  Supported 
      Spot Lights  Not Supported 
      Stencil Buffers  Supported 
      Sub-Pixel Accuracy  Supported 
      Table Fog  Supported 
      Texture Alpha Blending  Supported 
      Texture Clamping  Supported 
      Texture Mirroring  Supported 
      Texture Transparency  Supported 
      Texture Wrapping  Supported 
      Triangle Culling  Not Supported 
      Trilinear Filtering  Supported 
      Two-Sided Stencil Test  Supported 
      Vertex Alpha Blending  Supported 
      Vertex Fog  Supported 
      Vertex Tweening  Not Supported 
      Volume Textures  Supported 
      W-Based Fog  Supported 
      W-Buffering  Not Supported 
      Z-Based Fog  Supported 
      Z-Bias  Supported 
      Z-Test  Supported 
        
      Supported FourCC Codes: 
      3x16  Supported 
      AI44  Supported 
      AIP8  Supported 
      ATOC  Supported 
      AV12  Supported 
      AYUV  Supported 
      NV12  Supported 
      NV24  Supported 
      NVDB  Supported 
      NVDP  Supported 
      NVMD  Supported 
      PLFF  Supported 
      SSAA  Supported 
      UYVY  Supported 
      YUY2  Supported 
      YV12  Supported 


      DirectX Sound



       
      [ Primary Sound Driver ] 
        
      DirectSound Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Primary Sound Driver 
      Driver Module  
      Primary Buffers  1 
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate  100 / 200000 Hz 
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats  8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats  8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Total / Free Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
        
      DirectSound Device Features: 
      Certified Driver  No 
      Emulated Device  No 
      Precise Sample Rate  Supported 
      DirectSound3D  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 1.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 2.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 3.0  Not Supported 
        
      [ Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio) ] 
        
      DirectSound Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
      Driver Module  {0.0.0.00000000}.{b15e1204-43c5-4f4a-a3f2-7bd042797ce0} 
      Primary Buffers  1 
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate  100 / 200000 Hz 
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats  8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats  8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Total / Free Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
        
      DirectSound Device Features: 
      Certified Driver  No 
      Emulated Device  No 
      Precise Sample Rate  Supported 
      DirectSound3D  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 1.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 2.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 3.0  Not Supported 
        
      [ Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio) ] 
        
      DirectSound Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio) 

      Driver Module  {0.0.0.00000000}.{ebb169f7-46ff-44d7-8156-3923984cd8ba} 
      Primary Buffers  1 
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate  100 / 200000 Hz 
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats  8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats  8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
      Total / Free Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers  1 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers  0 / 0 
        
      DirectSound Device Features: 
      Certified Driver  No 
      Emulated Device  No 
      Precise Sample Rate  Supported 
      DirectSound3D  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 1.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 2.0  Not Supported 
      Creative EAX 3.0  Not Supported 


      DirectX Music



       
      [ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ] 
        
      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] 
      Synthesizer Type  Hardware 
      Device Class  Output Port 
      Device Type  Windows Multimedia 
      MIDI Channels  16 
        
      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Not Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      External MIDI Port  No 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Not Supported 
        
      [ Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth [Emulated] ] 
        
      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth [Emulated] 
      Synthesizer Type  Hardware 
      Device Class  Output Port 
      Device Type  Windows Multimedia 
      MIDI Channels  16 
        
      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Not Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported 
      External MIDI Port  No 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Not Supported 
        
      [ Microsoft Synthesizer ] 
        
      DirectMusic Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Microsoft Synthesizer 
      Synthesizer Type  Software 
      Device Class  Output Port 
      Device Type  User-Mode Synthesizer 
      Audio Channels  2 
      MIDI Channels  16000 
      Voices  1000 
      Available Memory  System Memory 
        
      DirectMusic Device Features: 
      Built-In GM Instrument Set  No 
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set  No 
      DirectSound  Supported 
      DLS L1 Sample Collections  Supported 
      DLS L2 Sample Collections  Supported 
      External MIDI Port  No 
      Fixed DLS Memory Size  No 
      Port Sharing  Not Supported 
      Chorus Effect  Not Supported 
      Delay Effect  Not Supported 
      Reverb Effect  Supported 


      DirectX Input



       
      [ Mouse ] 
        
      DirectInput Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Mouse 
      Device Type  Unknown 
      Device Subtype  Unknown 
      Axes  3 
      Buttons/Keys  5 
        
      DirectInput Device Features: 
      Emulated Device  Yes 
      Alias Device  No 
      Polled Device  No 
      Polled Data Format  No 
      Attack Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Deadband Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Fade Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Saturation Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation  Not Supported 
        
      [ Keyboard ] 
        
      DirectInput Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Keyboard 
      Device Type  Unknown 
      Device Subtype  Unknown 
      Buttons/Keys  128 
        
      DirectInput Device Features: 
      Emulated Device  Yes 
      Alias Device  No 
      Polled Device  No 
      Polled Data Format  No 
      Attack Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Deadband Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Fade Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Saturation Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation  Not Supported 
        
      [ MTE-450 ] 
        
      DirectInput Device Properties: 
      Device Description  MTE-450 
      Device Type  Unknown 
      Device Subtype  Unknown 
        
      DirectInput Device Features: 
      Emulated Device  Yes 
      Alias Device  No 
      Polled Device  No 
      Polled Data Format  No 
      Attack Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Deadband Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Fade Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Saturation Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation  Not Supported 
        
      [ Wacom Virtual Hid Driver ] 
        
      DirectInput Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Wacom Virtual Hid Driver 
      Device Type  Unknown 
      Device Subtype  Unknown 
      Axes  8 
      Buttons/Keys  5 
        
      DirectInput Device Features: 
      Emulated Device  Yes 
      Alias Device  No 
      Polled Device  No 
      Polled Data Format  No 
      Attack Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Deadband Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Fade Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Saturation Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation  Not Supported 
        
      [ Wacom Virtual Hid Driver ] 
        
      DirectInput Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Wacom Virtual Hid Driver 
      Device Type  Unknown 
      Device Subtype  Unknown 
      Axes  8 
      Buttons/Keys  5 
        
      DirectInput Device Features: 
      Emulated Device  Yes 
      Alias Device  No 
      Polled Device  No 
      Polled Data Format  No 
      Attack Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Deadband Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Fade Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Saturation Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation  Not Supported 
        
      [ Wacom Virtual Hid Driver ] 
        
      DirectInput Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Wacom Virtual Hid Driver 
      Device Type  Unknown 
      Device Subtype  Unknown 
        
      DirectInput Device Features: 
      Emulated Device  Yes 
      Alias Device  No 
      Polled Device  No 
      Polled Data Format  No 
      Attack Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Deadband Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Fade Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Saturation Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation  Not Supported 
        
      [ Virtual Keyboard Driver ] 
        
      DirectInput Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Virtual Keyboard Driver 
      Device Type  Unknown 
      Device Subtype  Unknown 
      Buttons/Keys  15 
        
      DirectInput Device Features: 
      Emulated Device  Yes 
      Alias Device  No 
      Polled Device  No 
      Polled Data Format  No 
      Attack Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Deadband Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Fade Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      Saturation Force Feedback  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients  Not Supported 
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation  Not Supported 


      Windows Devices



       
      [ Devices ] 
        
      Computer: 
      ACPI x64-based PC  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Disk drives: 
      Hitachi HDP725032GLA SCSI Disk Device  6.0.6001.18000 
      IOMEGA ZIP 100 USB Device  6.0.6001.18000 
      USB DISK Pro USB Device  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Display adapters: 
      NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  7.15.11.7519 
        
      DVD/CD-ROM drives: 
      HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N ATA Device  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Floppy disk drives: 
      Floppy disk drive  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Floppy drive controllers: 
      Standard floppy disk controller  6.0.6000.16386 
        
      Human Interface Devices: 
      HID-compliant device  6.0.6001.18000 
      HID-compliant device  6.0.6001.18000 
      USB Human Interface Device  6.0.6001.18000 
      Virtual Keyboard Driver  1.1.0.0 
      Virtual Keyboard Interface  1.1.0.0 
      Virtual Media Keys  6.0.6000.16386 
      Wacom HID Digitizer  6.0.6001.18000 
      Wacom HID Pen  6.0.6001.18000 
      Wacom Virtual Hid Driver  2.8.0.0 
        
      IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers: 
      IDE Channel  6.0.6001.18000 
      IDE Channel  6.0.6001.18000 
      IDE Channel  6.0.6001.18000 
      NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller  5.10.2600.995 
      NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller  5.10.2600.995 
      Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers: 
      VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Imaging devices: 
      USB2400 Scanner  1.0.577.1 
        
      Keyboards: 
      HID Keyboard Device  6.0.6001.18000 
      Standard PS/2 Keyboard  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Mice and other pointing devices: 
      PS/2 Compatible Mouse  6.0.6001.18000 
      Wacom Mouse  1.2.2.0 
      Wacom Mouse Monitor  1.0.1.0 
        
      Monitors: 
      BenQ G900 (Digital)  1.0.0.0 
        
      Network adapters: 
      isatap.{C0E3F718-1DFF-434B-B525-3DC3D5F7F29F}  6.0.6000.16386 
      NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller  67.5.8.0 
      RAS Async Adapter  6.0.6000.16386 
      Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface  6.0.6000.16386 
      WAN Miniport (IP)  6.0.6000.16386 
      WAN Miniport (IPv6)  6.0.6000.16386 
      WAN Miniport (L2TP)  6.0.6000.16386 
      WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)  6.0.6001.18000 
      WAN Miniport (PPPOE)  6.0.6000.16386 
      WAN Miniport (PPTP)  6.0.6000.16386 
      WAN Miniport (SSTP)  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Non-Plug and Play Drivers: 
      Ancilliary Function Driver for Winsock  
      AVG Free AVI Loader Driver x64  
      AVG8 Firewall Driver x64  
      Common Log (CLFS)  
      Crcdisk Filter Driver  
      Dynamic Volume Manager  
      HTTP  
      ISA/EISA Class Driver  
      Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service  
      KSecDD  
      LDDM Graphics Subsystem  
      Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver  
      Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder  
      Message-oriented TCP/IP and TCP/IPv6 Protocol (SMB session)  
      Mount Point Manager  
      NDIS System Driver  
      NDProxy  
      NETBT  
      NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver  
      NSI proxy service  
      Null  
      nvstor  
      PEAUTH  
      QoS Packet Scheduler  
      RDP Encoder Mirror Driver  
      RDPCDD  
      Remote Access Auto Connection Driver  
      Remote Access IPv6 ARP Driver  
      RivaTuner64  
      Security Driver  
      Security Processor Loader Driver  
      speedfan  
      Storage volumes  
      TCP/IP Protocol Driver  
      TCP/IP Registry Compatibility  
      VgaSave  
      Windows Firewall Authorization Driver  
        
      Portable Devices: 
      USB DISK Pro  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Ports (COM & LPT): 
      Communications Port (COM1)  6.0.6001.18000 
      Printer Port (LPT1)  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Processors: 
      Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz  6.0.6001.18000 
      Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz  6.0.6001.18000 
      Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz  6.0.6001.18000 
      Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Sound, video and game controllers: 
      Realtek High Definition Audio  6.0.1.5334 
        
      Storage controllers: 
      Microsoft iSCSI Initiator  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Storage volume shadow copies: 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
      Generic volume shadow copy  6.0.6000.16386 
        
      Storage Volumes: 
      Generic volume  6.0.6001.18000 
      Generic volume  6.0.6001.18000 
      Generic volume  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      System devices: 
      ACPI Fan  6.0.6001.18000 
      ACPI Fixed Feature Button  6.0.6001.18000 
      ACPI Power Button  6.0.6001.18000 
      ACPI Thermal Zone  6.0.6001.18000 
      ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY  1043.4.0.0 
      Direct memory access controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      High Definition Audio Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      High precision event timer  6.0.6001.18000 
      Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System  6.0.6001.18000 
      Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver  6.0.6001.18000 
      Motherboard resources  6.0.6001.18000 
      Motherboard resources  6.0.6001.18000 
      Motherboard resources  6.0.6001.18000 
      Numeric data processor  6.0.6001.18000 
      NVIDIA nForce System Management  4.6.0.0 
      PCI bus  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard host CPU bridge  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard ISA bridge  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      PCI standard RAM Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator  6.0.6001.18000 
      Printer Port Logical Interface  6.0.6001.18000 
      Programmable interrupt controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      System board  6.0.6001.18000 
      System CMOS/real time clock  6.0.6001.18000 
      System speaker  6.0.6001.18000 
      System timer  6.0.6001.18000 
      Terminal Server Keyboard Driver  6.0.6001.18000 
      Terminal Server Mouse Driver  6.0.6001.18000 
      UMBus Enumerator  6.0.6001.18000 
      UMBus Enumerator  6.0.6001.18000 
      UMBus Root Bus Enumerator  6.0.6001.18000 
      Volume Manager  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      Universal Serial Bus controllers: 
      Generic USB Hub  6.0.6001.18000 
      Iomega USB Zip 100  6.0.6001.18000 
      Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller  6.0.6001.18000 
      USB Mass Storage Device  6.0.6001.18000 
      USB Root Hub  6.0.6001.18000 
      USB Root Hub  6.0.6001.18000 
        
      [ Computer / ACPI x64-based PC ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  ACPI x64-based PC 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  hal.inf 
      Hardware ID  acpiapic 
        
      [ Disk drives / Hitachi HDP725032GLA SCSI Disk Device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Hitachi HDP725032GLA SCSI Disk Device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  disk.inf 
      Hardware ID  SCSI\DiskHitachi_HDP725032GLA____GM3O 
      Location Information  Bus Number 0, Target Id 0, LUN 0 
        
      [ Disk drives / IOMEGA ZIP 100 USB Device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  IOMEGA ZIP 100 USB Device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  disk.inf 
      Hardware ID  USBSTOR\DiskIOMEGA__ZIP_100_________10.V 
        
      [ Disk drives / USB DISK Pro USB Device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  USB DISK Pro USB Device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  disk.inf 
      Hardware ID  USBSTOR\Disk________USB_DISK_Pro____PMAP 
        
      [ Display adapters / NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
      Driver Date  5/16/2008 
      Driver Version  7.15.11.7519 
      Driver Provider  NVIDIA 
      INF File  oem22.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_C8013842&REV_A2 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(1,0,0) 
      PCI Device  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT [NoDB] 
        
      Device Resources: 
      IRQ  16 
      Memory  F8000000-F9FFFFFF 
      Memory  FA000000-FAFFFFFF 
      Port  0001-9010E 
      Port  0005-0016 
        
      [ DVD/CD-ROM drives / HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N ATA Device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N ATA Device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  cdrom.inf 
      Hardware ID  IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD-RAM_GSA-H55N_______________1.03____ 
      Location Information  Channel 1, Target 0, Lun 0 
        
      [ Floppy disk drives / Floppy disk drive ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Floppy disk drive 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  flpydisk.inf 
      Hardware ID  FDC\GENERIC_FLOPPY_DRIVE 
        
      [ Floppy drive controllers / Standard floppy disk controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Standard floppy disk controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  fdc.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0700 
      PnP Device  Floppy Disk Controller 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0000-0005 
      Port  03F0-03F5 
        
      [ Human Interface Devices / HID-compliant device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  HID-compliant device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  input.inf 
      Hardware ID  HID\WACOMVIRTUALHID&Col04 
        
      [ Human Interface Devices / HID-compliant device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  HID-compliant device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  input.inf 
      Hardware ID  HID\VID_056A&PID_0065&REV_0108&Col02 
        
      [ Human Interface Devices / USB Human Interface Device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  USB Human Interface Device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  input.inf 
      Hardware ID  USB\VID_056A&PID_0065&REV_0108 
      Location Information  Port_#0002.Hub_#0001 
        
      [ Human Interface Devices / Virtual Keyboard Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Virtual Keyboard Driver 
      Driver Date  2/15/2007 
      Driver Version  1.1.0.0 
      Driver Provider  Wacom 
      INF File  oem9.inf 
      Hardware ID  ROOT\WACOMVKHID 
        
      [ Human Interface Devices / Virtual Keyboard Interface ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Virtual Keyboard Interface 
      Driver Date  2/15/2007 
      Driver Version  1.1.0.0 
      Driver Provider  Wacom 
      INF File  oem9.inf 
      Hardware ID  HID\WACOMVKHID&Col01 
        
      [ Human Interface Devices / Virtual Media Keys ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Virtual Media Keys 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  hidserv.inf 
      Hardware ID  HID\WACOMVKHID&Col03 
        
      [ Human Interface Devices / Wacom HID Digitizer ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Wacom HID Digitizer 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  input.inf 
      Hardware ID  HID\WACOMVIRTUALHID&Col02 
        
      [ Human Interface Devices / Wacom HID Pen ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Wacom HID Pen 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  input.inf 
      Hardware ID  HID\WACOMVIRTUALHID&Col01 
        
      [ Human Interface Devices / Wacom Virtual Hid Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Wacom Virtual Hid Driver 
      Driver Date  2/14/2007 
      Driver Version  2.8.0.0 
      Driver Provider  Wacom 
      INF File  oem7.inf 
      Hardware ID  ROOT\WACOMVIRTUALHID 
        
      [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / IDE Channel ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  IDE Channel 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 
      Hardware ID  10de-0265 
      Location Information  Channel 0 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0000-000D 
      Port  01F0-01F7 
        
      [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / IDE Channel ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  IDE Channel 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 
      Hardware ID  10de-0265 
      Location Information  Channel 1 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0000-000E 
      Port  0170-0177 
        
      [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / IDE Channel ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  IDE Channel 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 
      Hardware ID  197b-2360 
      Location Information  Channel 0 
        
      [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Driver Date  7/2/2007 
      Driver Version  5.10.2600.995 
      Driver Provider  NVIDIA Corporation 
      INF File  oem21.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0266&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,14,0) 
      PCI Device  nVIDIA MCP51 - SATA Controller 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0001-0010 
      Port  0003-FE02D001 
      Port  0970-0977 
      Port  09F0-09F7 
      Port  F800-F80F 
        
      [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Driver Date  7/2/2007 
      Driver Version  5.10.2600.995 
      Driver Provider  NVIDIA Corporation 
      INF File  oem21.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0267&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,15,0) 
      PCI Device  nVIDIA MCP51 - SATA Controller 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0001-0010 
      Port  0003-FE02D001 
      Port  0960-0967 
      Port  09E0-09E7 
      Port  F300-F30F 
        
      [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2360&SUBSYS_82081043&REV_02 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(2,0,0) 
      PCI Device  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0001-0000 
      Port  0003-0002 
      Port  CB00-CB0F 
      Port  CD00-CD07 
      Port  CF00-CF07 
        
      [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  mshdc.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0265&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,13,0) 
      PCI Device  nVIDIA MCP51 - Parallel ATA Controller 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  FD00-FD0F 
        
      [ IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers / VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host 
      Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  1394.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(3,8,0) 
      PCI Device  VIA VT6306/6307 Fire II IEEE1394 Host Controller 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Memory  FDFFF000-FDFFF7FF 
      Port  0001-0000 
        
      [ Imaging devices / USB2400 Scanner ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  USB2400 Scanner 
      Driver Date  12/14/2005 
      Driver Version  1.0.577.1 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  oem18.inf 
      Hardware ID  USB\VID_05DA&PID_30D9&REV_0100 
      Location Information  Port_#0003.Hub_#0001 
        
      [ Keyboards / HID Keyboard Device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  HID Keyboard Device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  keyboard.inf 
      Hardware ID  HID\WACOMVKHID&Col02 
        
      [ Keyboards / Standard PS/2 Keyboard ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Standard PS/2 Keyboard 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  keyboard.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0303 
      PnP Device  101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0000-0000 
      Port  0060-0060 
        
      [ Mice and other pointing devices / PS/2 Compatible Mouse ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PS/2 Compatible Mouse 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  msmouse.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0F13 
      PnP Device  Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse 
        
      Device Resources: 
      IRQ  12 
        
      [ Mice and other pointing devices / Wacom Mouse ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Wacom Mouse 
      Driver Date  2/15/2007 
      Driver Version  1.2.2.0 
      Driver Provider  Wacom Technology 
      INF File  oem8.inf 
      Hardware ID  HID\WACOMVIRTUALHID&Col03 
        
      [ Mice and other pointing devices / Wacom Mouse Monitor ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Wacom Mouse Monitor 
      Driver Date  3/13/2008 
      Driver Version  1.0.1.0 
      Driver Provider  Wacom Technology 
      INF File  oem6.inf 
      Hardware ID  HID\VID_056A&PID_0065&REV_0108&Col01 
        
      [ Monitors / BenQ G900 (Digital) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  BenQ G900 (Digital) 
      Driver Date  5/17/2007 
      Driver Version  1.0.0.0 
      Driver Provider  BenQ 
      INF File  oem4.inf 
      Hardware ID  MONITOR\BNQ7804 
      Monitor  BNQ7804 
        
      [ Network adapters / isatap.{C0E3F718-1DFF-434B-B525-3DC3D5F7F29F} ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  isatap.{C0E3F718-1DFF-434B-B525-3DC3D5F7F29F} 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  nettun.inf 
      Hardware ID  *ISATAP 
        
      [ Network adapters / NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller 
      Driver Date  7/30/2007 
      Driver Version  67.5.8.0 
      Driver Provider  NVIDIA 
      INF File  oem20.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_82211043&REV_A3 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,20,0) 
      PCI Device  nVIDIA MCP51 - LAN Controller 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Memory  FE02B000-FE02BFFF 
        
      [ Network adapters / RAS Async Adapter ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  RAS Async Adapter 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  netrasa.inf 
      Hardware ID  SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e} 
        
      [ Network adapters / Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  nettun.inf 
      Hardware ID  *TUNMP 
        
      [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  WAN Miniport (IP) 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  netrasa.inf 
      Hardware ID  ms_ndiswanip 
        
      [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IPv6) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  WAN Miniport (IPv6) 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  netrasa.inf 
      Hardware ID  ms_ndiswanipv6 
        
      [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  WAN Miniport (L2TP) 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  netrasa.inf 
      Hardware ID  ms_l2tpminiport 
        
      [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (Network Monitor) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  WAN Miniport (Network Monitor) 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  netrasa.inf 
      Hardware ID  ms_ndiswanbh 
        
      [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  netrasa.inf 
      Hardware ID  ms_pppoeminiport 
        
      [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  WAN Miniport (PPTP) 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  netrasa.inf 
      Hardware ID  ms_pptpminiport 
        
      [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (SSTP) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  WAN Miniport (SSTP) 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  netsstpa.inf 
      Hardware ID  ms_sstpminiport 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Ancilliary Function Driver for Winsock ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Ancilliary Function Driver for Winsock 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG Free AVI Loader Driver x64 ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  AVG Free AVI Loader Driver x64 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG8 Firewall Driver x64 ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  AVG8 Firewall Driver x64 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Common Log (CLFS) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Common Log (CLFS) 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Crcdisk Filter Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Crcdisk Filter Driver 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Dynamic Volume Manager ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Dynamic Volume Manager 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HTTP ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  HTTP 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ISA/EISA Class Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  ISA/EISA Class Driver 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / KSecDD ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  KSecDD 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / LDDM Graphics Subsystem ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  LDDM Graphics Subsystem 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O 
      Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Message-oriented TCP/IP and TCP/IPv6 
      Protocol (SMB session) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Message-oriented TCP/IP and TCP/IPv6 Protocol (SMB 
      session) 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Mount Point Manager ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Mount Point Manager 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS System Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NDIS System Driver 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDProxy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NDProxy 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NETBT ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NETBT 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NSI proxy service ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NSI proxy service 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Null ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Null 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / nvstor ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  nvstor 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PEAUTH ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PEAUTH 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / QoS Packet Scheduler ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  QoS Packet Scheduler 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDP Encoder Mirror Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  RDP Encoder Mirror Driver
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Everest - part 2*


```
[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPCDD ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  RDPCDD 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access Auto Connection Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access IPv6 ARP Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Remote Access IPv6 ARP Driver 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RivaTuner64 ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  RivaTuner64 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Security Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Security Driver 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Security Processor Loader Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Security Processor Loader Driver 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / speedfan ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  speedfan 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Storage volumes ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Storage volumes 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Protocol Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Registry Compatibility ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  TCP/IP Registry Compatibility 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VgaSave ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  VgaSave 
        
      [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Windows Firewall Authorization Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Windows Firewall Authorization Driver 
        
      [ Portable Devices / USB DISK Pro ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  USB DISK Pro 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  wpdfs.inf 
        
      [ Ports (COM & LPT) / Communications Port (COM1) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Communications Port (COM1) 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  msports.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0501 
      PnP Device  16550A-compatible UART Serial Port 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  03F8-03FF 
        
      [ Ports (COM & LPT) / Printer Port (LPT1) ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Printer Port (LPT1) 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  msports.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0400 
      PnP Device  Parallel Port 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0378-037F 
        
      [ Processors / Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  cpu.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_EM64T_Family_6_Model_15 
        
      [ Processors / Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  cpu.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_EM64T_Family_6_Model_15 
        
      [ Processors / Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  cpu.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_EM64T_Family_6_Model_15 
        
      [ Processors / Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  cpu.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_EM64T_Family_6_Model_15 
        
      [ Sound, video and game controllers / Realtek High Definition Audio ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Realtek High Definition Audio 
      Driver Date  12/1/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.1.5334 
      Driver Provider  Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
      INF File  oem2.inf 
      Hardware ID  HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_10438249&REV_1000 
      Location Information  Internal High Definition Audio Bus 
        
      [ Storage controllers / Microsoft iSCSI Initiator ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Microsoft iSCSI Initiator 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  iscsi.inf 
      Hardware ID  ROOT\iSCSIPrt 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage volume shadow copies / Generic volume shadow copy ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume shadow copy 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6000.16386 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volsnap.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot 
        
      [ Storage Volumes / Generic volume ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volume.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\Volume 
        
      [ Storage Volumes / Generic volume ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volume.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\Volume 
        
      [ Storage Volumes / Generic volume ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic volume 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  volume.inf 
      Hardware ID  STORAGE\Volume 
        
      [ System devices / ACPI Fan ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  ACPI Fan 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0C0B 
      PnP Device  Fan 
        
      [ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  ACPI Fixed Feature Button 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\FixedButton 
        
      [ System devices / ACPI Power Button ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  ACPI Power Button 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0C0C 
      PnP Device  Power Button 
        
      [ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  ACPI Thermal Zone 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\ThermalZone 
        
      [ System devices / ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY 
      Driver Date  10/19/2006 
      Driver Version  1043.4.0.0 
      Driver Provider  ATK 
      INF File  oem1.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\ATK0110 
      PnP Device  Asus ATK-110 ACPI Utility 
        
      [ System devices / Direct memory access controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Direct memory access controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0200 
      PnP Device  DMA Controller 
        
      Device Resources: 
      DMA  04 
        
      [ System devices / High Definition Audio Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  High Definition Audio Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  hdaudbus.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_82491043&REV_A2 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,16,1) 
      PCI Device  High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB] 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Memory  FE024000-FE027FFF 
        
      [ System devices / High precision event timer ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  High precision event timer 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0103 
      PnP Device  High Precision Event Timer 
        
      Device Resources: 
      IRQ  00 
        
      [ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  acpi.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08 
      PnP Device  ACPI Driver/BIOS 
        
      Device Resources: 
      IRQ  101 
      IRQ  105 
      IRQ  109 
      IRQ  113 
      IRQ  117 
      IRQ  121 
      IRQ  125 
      IRQ  129 
      IRQ  133 
      IRQ  137 
      IRQ  141 
      IRQ  145 
      IRQ  149 
      IRQ  153 
      IRQ  157 
      IRQ  161 
      IRQ  165 
      IRQ  81 
      IRQ  85 
      IRQ  89 
      IRQ  93 
      IRQ  97 
        
      [ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  root\mssmbios 
        
      [ System devices / Motherboard resources ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Motherboard resources 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0C02 
      PnP Device  Motherboard Resources 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Memory  F0000000-F1FFFFFF 
        
      [ System devices / Motherboard resources ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Motherboard resources 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0C02 
      PnP Device  Motherboard Resources 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  1000-107F 
      Port  1800-187F 
        
      [ System devices / Motherboard resources ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Motherboard resources 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0C02 
      PnP Device  Motherboard Resources 
        
      Device Resources: 
      IRQ  00 
      Port  0010-001F 
      Port  0065-006F 
      Port  00E0-00EF 
        
      [ System devices / Numeric data processor ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Numeric data processor 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0C04 
      PnP Device  Numeric Data Processor 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  00F0-00FF 
        
      [ System devices / NVIDIA nForce System Management ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  NVIDIA nForce System Management 
      Driver Date  11/9/2006 
      Driver Version  4.6.0.0 
      Driver Provider  NVIDIA 
      INF File  oem19.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0264&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,10,1) 
      PCI Device  NVIDIA nForce System Management [NoDB] 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  1C00-1C3F 
        
      [ System devices / PCI bus ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI bus 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0A08 
      PnP Device  ACPI Three-wire Device Bus 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Memory  000C0000-000BFFFF 
      Port  0D00-FFFF 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard host CPU bridge 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,0,0) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard ISA bridge ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard ISA bridge 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0260&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,10,0) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026F&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A2 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,16,0) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Memory  FDF00000-FDFFFFFF 
      Port  0008-0007 
      Port  D000-DFFF 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B7&SUBSYS_0C5510DE&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,3,0) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Memory  00000003-001D4E32 
      Memory  000A0000-000BFFFF 
      Memory  F8000000-FBFFFFFF 
      Port  0008-0007 
      Port  E000-EFFF 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BB&SUBSYS_0C5510DE&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,7,0) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Memory  FDD00000-FDDFFFFF 
      Port  0008-0007 
      Port  C000-CFFF 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A2 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,9,0) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,10,2) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,0,5) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,0,3) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AA&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,0,2) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AB&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,0,4) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,0,1) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AD&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,1,0) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AE&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,1,1) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,1,2) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,1,3) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,1,4) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,1,5) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,1,6) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,0,7) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B5&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,0,6) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,2,0) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BA&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,2,2) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / PCI standard RAM Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  PCI standard RAM Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,2,1) 
      PCI Device  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
        
      [ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  root\swenum 
        
      [ System devices / Printer Port Logical Interface ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Printer Port Logical Interface 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A 
      Location Information  LPT1 
        
      [ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Programmable interrupt controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0000 
      PnP Device  Programmable Interrupt Controller 
        
      Device Resources: 
      IRQ  00 
      Port  0020-0021 
        
      [ System devices / System board ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  System board 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0C01 
      PnP Device  System Board Extension 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Memory  000DA000-000DBFFF 
      Memory  00100000-DFEEFFFF 
      Memory  FEFF0000-FEFF00FF 
        
      [ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  System CMOS/real time clock 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0B00 
      PnP Device  Real-Time Clock 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0070-0073 
        
      [ System devices / System speaker ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  System speaker 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0800 
      PnP Device  PC Speaker 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0061-0061 
        
      [ System devices / System timer ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  System timer 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ACPI\PNP0100 
      PnP Device  System Timer 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Port  0040-0043 
        
      [ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ROOT\RDP_KBD 
        
      [ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Terminal Server Mouse Driver 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ROOT\RDP_MOU 
        
      [ System devices / UMBus Enumerator ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  UMBus Enumerator 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  umbus.inf 
      Hardware ID  UMB\UMBUS 
        
      [ System devices / UMBus Enumerator ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  UMBus Enumerator 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  umbus.inf 
      Hardware ID  UMB\UMBUS 
        
      [ System devices / UMBus Root Bus Enumerator ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  UMBus Root Bus Enumerator 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  umbus.inf 
      Hardware ID  root\umbus 
        
      [ System devices / Volume Manager ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Volume Manager 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  machine.inf 
      Hardware ID  ROOT\VOLMGR 
        
      [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Generic USB Hub ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Generic USB Hub 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  usb.inf 
      Hardware ID  USB\VID_05E3&PID_0606&REV_0702 
      Location Information  Port_#0001.Hub_#0002 
        
      [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Iomega USB Zip 100 ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Iomega USB Zip 100 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  usbstor.inf 
      Hardware ID  USB\VID_059B&PID_0031&REV_0100 
      Location Information  Port_#0002.Hub_#0003 
        
      [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host 
      Controller ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  usbport.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026E&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,11,1) 
      PCI Device  Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Memory  FE02E000-FE02E0FF 
        
      [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 
      ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  usbport.inf 
      Hardware ID  PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026D&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3 
      Location Information  @system32\drivers\pci.sys,#65536;PCI bus %1, device 
      %2, function %3;(0,11,0) 
      PCI Device  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
        
      Device Resources: 
      Memory  FE02F000-FE02FFFF 
        
      [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  USB Mass Storage Device 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  usbstor.inf 
      Hardware ID  USB\VID_13FE&PID_1A21&REV_0110 
      Location Information  Port_#0004.Hub_#0002 
        
      [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  USB Root Hub 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  usbport.inf 
      Hardware ID  USB\ROOT_HUB&VID10DE&PID026D&REV00A3 
        
      [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Driver Description  USB Root Hub 
      Driver Date  6/21/2006 
      Driver Version  6.0.6001.18000 
      Driver Provider  Microsoft 
      INF File  usbport.inf 
      Hardware ID  USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID10DE&PID026E&REV00A3 


      Physical Devices



       
      PCI Devices: 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  NVIDIA nForce System Management [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 
      [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
      [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 
      [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus 32, Device 1, Function 1  VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
      [NoDB] 
        
      PnP Devices: 
      PNP0303  101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard 
      PNP0501  16550A-compatible UART Serial Port 
      PNP0C08  ACPI Driver/BIOS 
      FIXEDBUTTON  ACPI Fixed Feature Button 
      THERMALZONE  ACPI Thermal Zone 
      PNP0A08  ACPI Three-wire Device Bus 
      ATK0110  Asus ATK-110 ACPI Utility 
      PNP0200  DMA Controller 
      PNP0C0B  Fan 
      PNP0700  Floppy Disk Controller 
      PNP0103  High Precision Event Timer 
      GENUINEINTEL_-_EM64T_FAMILY_6_MODEL_15  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 
      @ 2.40GHz 
      GENUINEINTEL_-_EM64T_FAMILY_6_MODEL_15  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 
      @ 2.40GHz 
      GENUINEINTEL_-_EM64T_FAMILY_6_MODEL_15  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 
      @ 2.40GHz 
      GENUINEINTEL_-_EM64T_FAMILY_6_MODEL_15  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 
      @ 2.40GHz 
      ISATAP  isatap.{C0E3F718-1DFF-434B-B525-3DC3D5F7F29F} 
      PNP0F13  Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse 
      PNP0C02  Motherboard Resources 
      PNP0C02  Motherboard Resources 
      PNP0C02  Motherboard Resources 
      PNP0C04  Numeric Data Processor 
      PNP0400  Parallel Port 
      PNP0800  PC Speaker 
      PNP0C0C  Power Button 
      PNP0000  Programmable Interrupt Controller 
      PNP0B00  Real-Time Clock 
      PNP0C01  System Board Extension 
      PNP0100  System Timer 
      TUNMP  Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface 
        
      LPT PnP Devices: 
      MICROSOFTRAWPORT  Printer Port Logical Interface 
        
      USB Devices: 
      05E3 0606  Generic USB Hub 
      059B 0031  Iomega USB Zip 100 
      056A 0065  USB Human Interface Device a
      13FE 1A21  USB Mass Storage Device 
      05DA 30D9  USB2400 Scanner 
        
      Ports: 
      COM1  Communications Port (COM1) 
      LPT1  Printer Port (LPT1) a
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Everest - part 3*


```
PCI Devices



       
      [ High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-026C 
      Subsystem ID  1043-8249 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A2 
        
      [ NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-0611 
      Subsystem ID  3842-C801 
      Device Class  0300 (VGA Display Controller) 
      Revision  A2 
        
      [ NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-0269 
      Subsystem ID  1043-8221 
      Device Class  0200 (Ethernet Controller) 
      Revision  A3 
        
      [ NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-0266 
      Subsystem ID  1043-81BC 
      Device Class  0101 (IDE Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-0267 
      Subsystem ID  1043-81BC 
      Device Class  0101 (IDE Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ NVIDIA nForce System Management [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  NVIDIA nForce System Management [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-0264 
      Subsystem ID  1043-81BC 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A3 
        
      [ PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03A3 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A2 
        
      [ PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-0260 
      Subsystem ID  1043-81BC 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A3 
        
      [ PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-026F 
      Subsystem ID  10DE-CB84 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A2 
        
      [ PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03B7 
      Subsystem ID  10DE-0C55 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03BB 
      Subsystem ID  10DE-0C55 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-0270 
      Subsystem ID  1043-81BC 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A2 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-0272 
      Subsystem ID  1043-81BC 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A3 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03A8 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A2 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03A9 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03AA 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03AB 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03AC 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03AD 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03AE 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03AF 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03B0 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03B1 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03B2 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03B3 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03B4 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03B5 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03B6 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03BA 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-03BC 
      Subsystem ID  0000-0000 
      Device Class  0800 (Programmable Interrupt Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  197B-2360 
      Subsystem ID  1043-8208 
      Device Class  0101 (IDE Controller) 
      Revision  02 
        
      [ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-0265 
      Subsystem ID  1043-81BC 
      Device Class  0101 (IDE Controller) 
      Revision  A1 
        
      [ Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-026E 
      Subsystem ID  1043-81BC 
      Device Class  0C03 (USB Controller) 
      Revision  A3 
        
      [ Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  10DE-026D 
      Subsystem ID  1043-81BC 
      Device Class  0C03 (USB Controller) 
      Revision  A3 
        
      [ VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB] ] 
        
      Device Properties: 
      Device Description  VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB] 
      Bus / Device / Function  32 / 1 / 1 
      Device ID  1106-3044 
      Subsystem ID  1043-81FE 
      Revision  C0 


      Device Resources



       
      Resource  Share  Device Description 
      DMA 04  Exclusive  Direct memory access controller 
      IRQ 00  Exclusive  High precision event timer 
      IRQ 00  Undetermined  Motherboard resources 
      IRQ 00  Undetermined  Programmable interrupt controller 
      IRQ 101  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 105  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 109  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 113  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 117  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 12  Exclusive  PS/2 Compatible Mouse 
      IRQ 121  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 125  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 129  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 133  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 137  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 141  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 145  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 149  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 153  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 157  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 16  Shared  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
      IRQ 161  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 165  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 81  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 85  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 89  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 93  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      IRQ 97  Exclusive  Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
      Memory 00000003-001D4E32  Undetermined  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF  Undetermined  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Memory 000C0000-000BFFFF  Undetermined  PCI bus 
      Memory 000DA000-000DBFFF  Exclusive  System board 
      Memory 00100000-DFEEFFFF  Exclusive  System board 
      Memory F0000000-F1FFFFFF  Exclusive  Motherboard resources 
      Memory F8000000-F9FFFFFF  Exclusive  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
      Memory F8000000-FBFFFFFF  Exclusive  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Memory FA000000-FAFFFFFF  Exclusive  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
      Memory FDD00000-FDDFFFFF  Exclusive  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Memory FDF00000-FDFFFFFF  Exclusive  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Memory FDFFF000-FDFFF7FF  Exclusive  VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host 
      Controller 
      Memory FE024000-FE027FFF  Exclusive  High Definition Audio Controller 
      Memory FE02B000-FE02BFFF  Exclusive  NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller 
      Memory FE02E000-FE02E0FF  Exclusive  Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host 
      Controller 
      Memory FE02F000-FE02FFFF  Exclusive  Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 
      Memory FEFF0000-FEFF00FF  Exclusive  System board 
      Port 0000-0000  Undetermined  Standard PS/2 Keyboard 
      Port 0000-0005  Undetermined  Standard floppy disk controller 
      Port 0000-000D  Undetermined  IDE Channel 
      Port 0000-000E  Undetermined  IDE Channel 
      Port 0001-0000  Undetermined  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 
      Port 0001-0000  Undetermined  VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 

      Port 0001-0010  Undetermined  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Port 0001-0010  Undetermined  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Port 0001-9010E  Undetermined  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
      Port 0003-0002  Undetermined  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 
      Port 0003-FE02D001  Undetermined  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Port 0003-FE02D001  Undetermined  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Port 0005-0016  Undetermined  NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
      Port 0008-0007  Undetermined  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Port 0008-0007  Undetermined  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Port 0008-0007  Undetermined  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Port 0010-001F  Exclusive  Motherboard resources 
      Port 0020-0021  Exclusive  Programmable interrupt controller 
      Port 0040-0043  Exclusive  System timer 
      Port 0060-0060  Exclusive  Standard PS/2 Keyboard 
      Port 0061-0061  Exclusive  System speaker 
      Port 0065-006F  Exclusive  Motherboard resources 
      Port 0070-0073  Exclusive  System CMOS/real time clock 
      Port 00E0-00EF  Exclusive  Motherboard resources 
      Port 00F0-00FF  Exclusive  Numeric data processor 
      Port 0170-0177  Exclusive  IDE Channel 
      Port 01F0-01F7  Exclusive  IDE Channel 
      Port 0378-037F  Exclusive  Printer Port (LPT1) 
      Port 03F0-03F5  Exclusive  Standard floppy disk controller 
      Port 03F8-03FF  Exclusive  Communications Port (COM1) 
      Port 0960-0967  Exclusive  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Port 0970-0977  Exclusive  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Port 09E0-09E7  Exclusive  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Port 09F0-09F7  Exclusive  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Port 0D00-FFFF  Shared  PCI bus 
      Port 1000-107F  Exclusive  Motherboard resources 
      Port 1800-187F  Exclusive  Motherboard resources 
      Port 1C00-1C3F  Exclusive  NVIDIA nForce System Management 
      Port C000-CFFF  Exclusive  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Port CB00-CB0F  Exclusive  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 
      Port CD00-CD07  Exclusive  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 
      Port CF00-CF07  Exclusive  Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller 
      Port D000-DFFF  Exclusive  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Port E000-EFFF  Exclusive  PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
      Port F300-F30F  Exclusive  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Port F800-F80F  Exclusive  NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller 
      Port FD00-FD0F  Exclusive  Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 


      Input



       
      [ HID Keyboard Device ] 
        
      Keyboard Properties: 
      Keyboard Name  HID Keyboard Device 
      Keyboard Type  IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard 
      Keyboard Layout  US 
      ANSI Code Page  1252 - @%SystemRoot%\system32\mlang.dll,-4612 
      OEM Code Page  437 
      Repeat Delay  1 
      Repeat Rate  31 
        
      [ Wacom Mouse Monitor ] 
        
      Mouse Properties: 
      Mouse Name  Wacom Mouse Monitor 
      Mouse Buttons  5 
      Mouse Hand  Right 
      Pointer Speed  1 
      Double-Click Time  500 msec 
      X/Y Threshold  6 / 10 
      Wheel Scroll Lines  3 
        
      Mouse Features: 
      Active Window Tracking  Disabled 
      ClickLock  Disabled 
      Hide Pointer While Typing  Enabled 
      Mouse Wheel  Present 
      Move Pointer To Default Button  Disabled 
      Pointer Trails  Disabled 
      Sonar  Disabled 


      Printers



       
      [ Canon iP1700 (Default) ] 
        
      Printer Properties: 
      Printer Name  Canon iP1700 
      Default Printer  Yes 
      Share Point  Not shared 
      Printer Port  USB001 
      Printer Driver  Canon iP1700 (v12.02) 
      Device Name  Canon iP1700 
      Print Processor  Canon iP1700 Print Processor 
      Separator Page  None 
      Availability  Always 
      Priority  1 
      Print Jobs Queued  0 
      Status  Unknown 
        
      Paper Properties: 
      Paper Size  Letter, 8.5 x 11 in 
      Orientation  Portrait 
      Print Quality  Medium Color 
        
      Printer Manufacturer: 
      Company Name  Canon U.S.A.,Inc. 
      Product Information  
      http://consumer.usa.canon.com/ir/controller?act=ProductCatIndexAct&fcategoryid=103 

        
      [ Microsoft XPS Document Writer ] 
        
      Printer Properties: 
      Printer Name  Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
      Default Printer  No 
      Share Point  Not shared 
      Printer Port  XPSPort: 
      Printer Driver  Microsoft XPS Document Writer (v6.00) 
      Device Name  Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
      Print Processor  WinPrint 
      Separator Page  None 
      Availability  4:00 PM - 4:00 PM 
      Priority  1 
      Print Jobs Queued  0 
      Status  Unknown 
        
      Paper Properties: 
      Paper Size  Letter, 8.5 x 11 in 
      Orientation  Portrait 
      Print Quality  600 x 600 dpi Color 


      Memory Read



       
      CPU  CPU Clock  Motherboard  Chipset  Memory  Read Speed 
      P4EE  3733 MHz  MSI P4N Diamond  nForce4-SLI-Intel  Dual DDR2-667  7630 
      MB/s 
      P4EE  3733 MHz  Dell Dimension XPS  i925XE  Dual DDR2-533  6920 MB/s 
      Unknown  2400 MHz  Unknown      6684 MB/s 
      Pentium EE 840  3200 MHz  Intel D955XBK  i955X  Dual DDR2-667  6100 MB/s 
      Athlon64 3500+  2200 MHz  MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum  nForce3-Ultra  Dual 
      PC3200 DDR  6030 MB/s 
      P4 540  3200 MHz  Abit IC7-MAX3  i875P  Dual PC3200 DDR  5780 MB/s 
      P4 560  3600 MHz  Intel D925XCV  i925X  Dual DDR2-533  5570 MB/s 
      P4 560  3600 MHz  Foxconn 915A01-P  i915P  Dual DDR2-533  5420 MB/s 
      Athlon64 FX-51  2200 MHz  Asus SK8N  nForce3Pro-150  Dual PC3200R DDR  
      5400 MB/s 
      P4 520  2800 MHz  Soltek SL-PT880E-RL  PT880  Dual PC3200 DDR  5370 MB/s 
      Athlon64 X2 4800+  2400 MHz  Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe  nForce4-SLI  Dual PC3200 
      DDR  5100 MB/s 
      P4  3000 MHz  Intel D875PBZ  i875P  Dual PC3200 DDR  4880 MB/s 
      P4EE  3400 MHz  Intel D925XCV  i925X  Dual DDR2-533  4480 MB/s 
      P4  2800 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra  SiS655TX  Dual PC3200 DDR  4370 
      MB/s 
      P4  3000 MHz  Intel D865PERL  i865PE  Dual PC3200 DDR  4070 MB/s 
      P4  3200 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT  RS350 Ext.  Dual PC3200 DDR  3830 
      MB/s 
      Xeon  2800 MHz  Asus PC-DL  i875P  Dual PC2700 DDR  3660 MB/s 
      P4  2400 MHz  Iwill P4GB  iE7205  Dual PC2100 DDR  3560 MB/s 
      P4  2400 MHz  Intel D850EMV2  i850E  Dual PC1066 RDRAM  3240 MB/s 
      Athlon64 3000+  2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro  nForce3-150  PC3200 DDR 
      SDRAM  3050 MB/s 
      Athlon64 3200+  2000 MHz  MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R  K8T800  PC3200 DDR SDRAM  
      2980 MB/s 
      Pentium M 730J  1600 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4150  i915PM  Dual DDR2-400  
      2880 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 3200+  2200 MHz  Shuttle FN45  nForce2-U400  PC3200 DDR SDRAM  
      2790 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 3200+  2200 MHz  Asus A7V880  KT880  Dual PC3200 DDR  2590 MB/s 
      P4  2533 MHz  DFI NT72-SC  i850E  Dual PC800 RDRAM  2560 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 2700+  2166 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1  nForce2-SPP  Dual PC2700 DDR  
      2500 MB/s 
      Pentium M  1500 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4500  i855GME Ext.  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  
      2470 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 2700+  2166 MHz  Asus A7N8X  nForce2-SPP  Dual PC2700 DDR  2450 
      MB/s 
      P4  2533 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra  i845PE  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  2450 
      MB/s 
      P4  3066 MHz  Asus P4PE  i845PE  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  2400 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 3200+  2200 MHz  ASRock K7S8XE+  SiS748  PC3200 DDR SDRAM  2370 
      MB/s 
      P4  2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E  SiS645DX  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  2330 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 2600+  2100 MHz  MSI KT4V  KT400  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  2270 MB/s 
      P4  2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro  i845GE Int.  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  2240 
      MB/s 
      Sempron 2600+  1833 MHz  ASRock K7VT4A+  KT400A  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  2150 
      MB/s 
      P4  1300 MHz  Dell Dimension 8100  i850  Dual PC600 RDRAM  2040 MB/s 
      Celeron  1700 MHz  DFI PE21-EC  P4X400  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  2020 MB/s 
      Celeron  2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4  i845PE  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  2000 MB/s 

      AthlonXP 2100+  1733 MHz  Abit NF7  nForce2-SPP  Dual PC2100 DDR  1990 
      MB/s 
      P4  2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E  SiS645DX  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1960 MB/s 
      P4  1600 MHz  Asus P4B266  i845D  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1940 MB/s 
      P4  1800 MHz  MSI 845E Max  i845E  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1940 MB/s 
      P4  2000 MHz  Shuttle AV40  P4X266  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1920 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 2200+  1800 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1  nForce2-SPP  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  
      1900 MB/s 
      Celeron  1700 MHz  Asus P4S333-VM  SiS650 Ext.  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1870 
      MB/s 
      Celeron  1800 MHz  TriGem Imperial  i845GL Int.  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1870 
      MB/s 
      AthlonXP 2000+  1666 MHz  Epox EP-8KHA+  KT266A  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1850 
      MB/s 
      P4  1700 MHz  ASRock PE Pro  SiS645  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1810 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 1800+  1533 MHz  Abit AT7-MAX2  KT400  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1790 
      MB/s 
      AthlonXP 2000+  1666 MHz  MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU  KT333  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1770 
      MB/s 
      AthlonXP 1800+  1533 MHz  ECS K7S5A  SiS735  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1710 MB/s 
      Athlon  1200 MHz  Abit KG7  AMD760  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1700 MB/s 
      Athlon  1200 MHz  Asus A7M266  AMD760  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1560 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 1500+  1333 MHz  Asus A7V266  KT266  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  1500 MB/s 
      Celeron  1700 MHz  ECS P4S5A/DX+  SiS645DX  PC133 SDRAM  1040 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 1700+  1466 MHz  AOpen AK73A  KT133A  PC133 SDRAM  990 MB/s 
      PIII-E  866 MHz  Asus CUSL2  i815E Ext.  PC133 SDRAM  980 MB/s 
      P4  1600 MHz  Dell Dimension 4300  i845  PC133 SDRAM  950 MB/s 
      PIII-E  866 MHz  ECS P6VAP-A+  ApolloPro133A  PC133 SDRAM  840 MB/s 
      PIII-E  600 MHz  Acorp 6V8633A  ApolloPro266  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  770 MB/s 
      PIII-E  866 MHz  Intel CC820  i820  PC100 SDRAM  760 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 1700+  1466 MHz  PCChips M810LR  SiS730S Ext.  PC133 SDRAM  740 
      MB/s 
      Athlon  600 MHz  Asus K7M  AMD-750  PC100 SDRAM  730 MB/s 
      Celeron  900 MHz  MSI 815EP Pro  i815EP  PC100 SDRAM  710 MB/s 
      PIII  600 MHz  Asus P2B  i440BX  PC133 SDRAM  670 MB/s 
      C3  1333 MHz  VIA EPIA SP  CN400 Int.  PC3200 DDR SDRAM  550 MB/s 
      Duron  850 MHz  Gigabyte GA-7IXE4  AMD750  PC100 SDRAM  460 MB/s 
      Celeron  466 MHz  IBM 628848U  i810 Int.  PC66 SDRAM  390 MB/s 
      PII  266 MHz  Intel DK440LX  i440LX  PC66 SDRAM  350 MB/s 
      K6-III  450 MHz  Asus P5A  ALADDiN5  PC100 SDRAM  290 MB/s 
      K6-III  400 MHz  Epox EP-MVP3G-M  MVP3  PC100 SDRAM  260 MB/s 
      K6-2  450 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5AX  ALADDiN5  PC100 SDRAM  260 MB/s 
      C3  800 MHz  VIA EPIA  PLE133  PC133 SDRAM  210 MB/s 
      PentiumMMX  166 MHz  Asus TX97-E  i430TX  PC66 SDRAM  190 MB/s 
      PentiumPro  200 MHz  Intel AP440FX  i440FX  66 MHz FPM RAM  160 MB/s 
      C6  200 MHz  M Technology R525  i430FX  66 MHz EDO RAM  60 MB/s 
      K6  266 MHz  Asus SP97-V  SiS5598 Int.  66 MHz EDO RAM  60 MB/s 
      Am5x86  133 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5486AL  ALi1489  EDO RAM  50 MB/s 


      Memory Write



       
      CPU  CPU Clock  Motherboard  Chipset  Memory  Write Speed 
      P4EE  3733 MHz  MSI P4N Diamond  nForce4-SLI-Intel  Dual DDR2-667  2980 
      MB/s 
      Athlon64 3500+  2200 MHz  MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum  nForce3-Ultra  Dual 
      PC3200 DDR  2600 MB/s 
      Pentium EE 840  3200 MHz  Intel D955XBK  i955X  Dual DDR2-667  2280 MB/s 
      P4 560  3600 MHz  Intel D925XCV  i925X  Dual DDR2-533  2280 MB/s 
      P4 560  3600 MHz  Foxconn 915A01-P  i915P  Dual DDR2-533  2200 MB/s 
      Unknown  2400 MHz  Unknown      2066 MB/s 
      P4EE  3733 MHz  Dell Dimension XPS  i925XE  Dual DDR2-533  2040 MB/s 
      Athlon64 FX-51  2200 MHz  Asus SK8N  nForce3Pro-150  Dual PC3200R DDR  
      1750 MB/s 
      P4  3000 MHz  Intel D875PBZ  i875P  Dual PC3200 DDR  1750 MB/s 
      P4 540  3200 MHz  Abit IC7-MAX3  i875P  Dual PC3200 DDR  1740 MB/s 
      Athlon64 X2 4800+  2400 MHz  Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe  nForce4-SLI  Dual PC3200 
      DDR  1650 MB/s 
      P4EE  3400 MHz  Intel D925XCV  i925X  Dual DDR2-533  1640 MB/s 
      P4 520  2800 MHz  Soltek SL-PT880E-RL  PT880  Dual PC3200 DDR  1550 MB/s 
      Xeon  2800 MHz  Asus PC-DL  i875P  Dual PC2700 DDR  1540 MB/s 
      P4  2800 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra  SiS655TX  Dual PC3200 DDR  1480 
      MB/s 
      P4  3000 MHz  Intel D865PERL  i865PE  Dual PC3200 DDR  1440 MB/s 
      P4  2400 MHz  Intel D850EMV2  i850E  Dual PC1066 RDRAM  1330 MB/s 
      Athlon64 3200+  2000 MHz  MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R  K8T800  PC3200 DDR SDRAM  
      1220 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 3200+  2200 MHz  Shuttle FN45  nForce2-U400  PC3200 DDR SDRAM  
      1120 MB/s 
      Athlon64 3000+  2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro  nForce3-150  PC3200 DDR 
      SDRAM  1110 MB/s 
      P4  2533 MHz  DFI NT72-SC  i850E  Dual PC800 RDRAM  1110 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 2700+  2166 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1  nForce2-SPP  Dual PC2700 DDR  
      1000 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 2700+  2166 MHz  Asus A7N8X  nForce2-SPP  Dual PC2700 DDR  980 
      MB/s 
      P4  3200 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT  RS350 Ext.  Dual PC3200 DDR  970 MB/s 

      P4  2400 MHz  Iwill P4GB  iE7205  Dual PC2100 DDR  900 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 3200+  2200 MHz  Asus A7V880  KT880  Dual PC3200 DDR  880 MB/s 
      P4  2533 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra  i845PE  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  860 MB/s 

      AthlonXP 2100+  1733 MHz  Abit NF7  nForce2-SPP  Dual PC2100 DDR  810 MB/s 

      Pentium M 730J  1600 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4150  i915PM  Dual DDR2-400  780 
      MB/s 
      P4  2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E  SiS645DX  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  780 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 2200+  1800 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1  nForce2-SPP  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  
      760 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 3200+  2200 MHz  ASRock K7S8XE+  SiS748  PC3200 DDR SDRAM  750 
      MB/s 
      Celeron  1700 MHz  DFI PE21-EC  P4X400  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  750 MB/s 
      P4  1600 MHz  Asus P4B266  i845D  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  740 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 2600+  2100 MHz  MSI KT4V  KT400  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  730 MB/s 
      P4  3066 MHz  Asus P4PE  i845PE  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  700 MB/s 
      Celeron  1700 MHz  Asus P4S333-VM  SiS650 Ext.  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  700 MB/s 

      P4  2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro  i845GE Int.  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  690 
      MB/s 
      P4  1700 MHz  ASRock PE Pro  SiS645  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  690 MB/s 
      Pentium M  1500 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4500  i855GME Ext.  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  
      680 MB/s 
      P4  2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E  SiS645DX  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  680 MB/s 
      P4  1800 MHz  MSI 845E Max  i845E  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  660 MB/s 
      P4  1300 MHz  Dell Dimension 8100  i850  Dual PC600 RDRAM  650 MB/s 
      P4  2000 MHz  Shuttle AV40  P4X266  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  650 MB/s 
      Celeron  1800 MHz  TriGem Imperial  i845GL Int.  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  650 
      MB/s 
      Celeron  2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4  i845PE  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  640 MB/s 
      Sempron 2600+  1833 MHz  ASRock K7VT4A+  KT400A  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  630 
      MB/s 
      AthlonXP 2000+  1666 MHz  MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU  KT333  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  590 
      MB/s 
      AthlonXP 1800+  1533 MHz  Abit AT7-MAX2  KT400  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  560 MB/s 

      AthlonXP 2000+  1666 MHz  Epox EP-8KHA+  KT266A  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  510 
      MB/s 
      AthlonXP 1800+  1533 MHz  ECS K7S5A  SiS735  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  510 MB/s 
      Athlon  1200 MHz  Abit KG7  AMD760  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  500 MB/s 
      Celeron  1700 MHz  ECS P4S5A/DX+  SiS645DX  PC133 SDRAM  490 MB/s 
      Athlon  1200 MHz  Asus A7M266  AMD760  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  470 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 1500+  1333 MHz  Asus A7V266  KT266  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  430 MB/s 
      P4  1600 MHz  Dell Dimension 4300  i845  PC133 SDRAM  350 MB/s 
      AthlonXP 1700+  1466 MHz  PCChips M810LR  SiS730S Ext.  PC133 SDRAM  350 
      MB/s 
      AthlonXP 1700+  1466 MHz  AOpen AK73A  KT133A  PC133 SDRAM  310 MB/s 
      Athlon  600 MHz  Asus K7M  AMD-750  PC100 SDRAM  300 MB/s 
      PIII  600 MHz  Asus P2B  i440BX  PC133 SDRAM  260 MB/s 
      PIII-E  866 MHz  Asus CUSL2  i815E Ext.  PC133 SDRAM  240 MB/s 
      C3  1333 MHz  VIA EPIA SP  CN400 Int.  PC3200 DDR SDRAM  200 MB/s 
      Duron  850 MHz  Gigabyte GA-7IXE4  AMD750  PC100 SDRAM  200 MB/s 
      PIII-E  866 MHz  ECS P6VAP-A+  ApolloPro133A  PC133 SDRAM  190 MB/s 
      PIII-E  600 MHz  Acorp 6V8633A  ApolloPro266  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  190 MB/s 
      Celeron  900 MHz  MSI 815EP Pro  i815EP  PC100 SDRAM  180 MB/s 
      PIII-E  866 MHz  Intel CC820  i820  PC100 SDRAM  140 MB/s 
      Celeron  466 MHz  IBM 628848U  i810 Int.  PC66 SDRAM  140 MB/s 
      C3  800 MHz  VIA EPIA  PLE133  PC133 SDRAM  130 MB/s 
      PII  266 MHz  Intel DK440LX  i440LX  PC66 SDRAM  120 MB/s 
      K6-III  450 MHz  Asus P5A  ALADDiN5  PC100 SDRAM  120 MB/s 
      K6-III  400 MHz  Epox EP-MVP3G-M  MVP3  PC100 SDRAM  120 MB/s 
      PentiumMMX  166 MHz  Asus TX97-E  i430TX  PC66 SDRAM  90 MB/s 
      K6-2  450 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5AX  ALADDiN5  PC100 SDRAM  80 MB/s 
      PentiumPro  200 MHz  Intel AP440FX  i440FX  66 MHz FPM RAM  80 MB/s 
      C6  200 MHz  M Technology R525  i430FX  66 MHz EDO RAM  60 MB/s 
      K6  266 MHz  Asus SP97-V  SiS5598 Int.  66 MHz EDO RAM  40 MB/s 
      Am5x86  133 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5486AL  ALi1489  EDO RAM  30 MB/s 


      Memory Latency



       
      CPU  CPU Clock  Motherboard  Chipset  Memory  CL-RCD-RP-RAS  Latency 
      Athlon64 3500+  2200 MHz  MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum  nForce3-Ultra  Dual 
      PC3200 DDR  2-2-2-5  45.6 ns 
      Athlon64 3400+  2200 MHz  Chaintech VNF3-250  nForce3-250  PC3200 DDR 
      SDRAM  2-2-2-5  48.4 ns 
      Athlon64 3500+  2200 MHz  Asus A8V  K8T800Pro  Dual PC3200 DDR  2.5-3-3-7  
      58.8 ns 
      Athlon64 X2 4800+  2400 MHz  Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe  nForce4-SLI  Dual PC3200 
      DDR  2.5-3-3-8  62.2 ns 
      Athlon64 3800+  2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-K8NSNXP-939  nForce3-Ultra  Dual 
      PC2700 DDR  2-3-3-7  67.8 ns 
      Opteron 246  2000 MHz  Iwill DK8N  nForce3Pro-250  Dual PC3200R DDR  
      2.5-3-3-8  68.0 ns 
      Unknown  2400 MHz  Unknown        69.2 ns 
      P4EE  3733 MHz  MSI P4N Diamond  nForce4-SLI-Intel  Dual DDR2-667  
      4-4-4-15  76.3 ns 
      P4  3000 MHz  Epox EP-4PCA3+  i875P + PAT  Dual PC3200 DDR  2.5-3-3-8  
      78.9 ns 
      P4  2600 MHz  Asus P4P800  i865PE + PAT  Dual PC3200 DDR  2.5-3-3-6  79.7 
      ns 
      Opteron 248  2200 MHz  MSI K8T Master1-FAR  K8T800  Dual PC2100R DDR  
      2-3-3-6  83.1 ns 
      P4 540  3200 MHz  Abit AA8-DuraMAX  i925X  Dual DDR2-533  3-3-3-8  84.5 ns 

      Pentium EE 840  3200 MHz  Intel D955XBK  i955X  Dual DDR2-667  4-4-4-11  
      85.6 ns 
      P4 540  3200 MHz  Epox EP-5EGA+  i915G Ext.  Dual PC3200 DDR  2-2-2-5  
      86.7 ns 
      Xeon  2800 MHz  Asus PC-DL  i875P + PAT  Dual PC2700 DDR  2-3-3-5  94.9 ns 

      Pentium M  1500 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4500  i855GME Ext.  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  
      2.5-3-3-7  101.0 ns 
      P4  3000 MHz  Intel D865PERL  i865PE  Dual PC3200 DDR  3-3-3-8  101.4 ns 
      Pentium M 730J  1600 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4150  i915PM  Dual DDR2-400  
      3-3-3-8  101.9 ns 
      AthlonXP 3100+  2200 MHz  ASRock K7S8XE  SiS748  PC3200 DDR SDRAM  
      2.5-3-3-5  102.2 ns 
      AthlonXP 2500+  1833 MHz  Asus A7N8X-E  nForce2-U400  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  
      2.5-3-3-7  105.4 ns 
      P4  3066 MHz  MSI 848P Neo-S  i848P  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  2.5-3-3-7  115.1 ns 

      P4  2600 MHz  Asus P4P800  i865PE  Dual PC3200 DDR  2.5-4-4-7  117.8 ns 
      P4  2400 MHz  Asus P4T533  i850E  Dual PC1066 RDRAM  -  121.8 ns 
      P4  3200 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT  RS350 Int.  Dual PC3200 DDR  3-3-3-8  
      125.2 ns 
      Sempron 2600+  1833 MHz  ASRock K7VT4A+  KT400A  PC2700 DDR SDRAM  
      2.5-3-3-7  131.5 ns 
      P4  2533 MHz  DFI NT72-SC  i850E  Dual PC800 RDRAM  -  150.8 ns 
      C3  1333 MHz  VIA EPIA SP  CN400 Int.  PC3200 DDR SDRAM  2.5-3-3-8  161.3 
      ns 
      PIII-E  600 MHz  Acorp 6V8633A  ApolloPro266  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  2.5-3-3-6  
      166.8 ns 
      Celeron  2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT  RS350 Int.  Dual PC3200 DDR  
      3-3-3-8  169.2 ns 
      C3  800 MHz  VIA EPIA  PLE133  PC133 SDRAM  3-3-3-6  178.5 ns 
      Duron  1300 MHz  Asus A7V  KT133  PC133 SDRAM  3-3-3-6  182.6 ns 
      AthlonXP 1800+  1533 MHz  Gigabyte GA-7DXE  AMD760  PC2100 DDR SDRAM  
      2.5-3-3-7  191.3 ns 
      Celeron  2000 MHz  Abit TH7II  i850  Dual PC600 RDRAM  -  191.8 ns 
      PIII  450 MHz  Intel VC820  i820  PC600 RDRAM  -  209.0 ns 
      PIII Xeon  550 MHz  IBM Netfinity 8500R  Profusion  PC100R SDRAM  -  221.0 
      ns 
      K6-III  400 MHz  Epox EP-MVP3G-M  MVP3  PC100 SDRAM  2-2-2-5  248.5 ns 
      PII  266 MHz  Intel DK440LX  i440LX  PC66 SDRAM  3-2-2-6  272.9 ns 
      K6-2  500 MHz  PCChips M577  MVP3  PC100 SDRAM  2-3-3-6  286.8 ns 


      Debug - PCI



       
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 6D 02 00 00 00 00 A3 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 6E 02 00 00 00 00 A3 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 11 06 00 00 00 00 A2 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 38 01 C8 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 65 02 00 00 00 00 A1 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 66 02 00 00 00 00 A1 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 67 02 00 00 00 00 A1 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  7B 19 60 23 00 00 00 00 02 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 08 82 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 69 02 00 00 00 00 A3 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 21 82 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 60 02 00 00 00 00 A3 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 64 02 00 00 00 00 A3 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 6C 02 00 00 00 00 A2 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 49 82 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 6F 02 00 00 00 00 A2 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 84 CB 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 70 02 00 00 00 00 A2 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 72 02 00 00 00 00 A3 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 BC 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 A3 03 00 00 00 00 A2 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 A8 03 00 00 00 00 A2 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 A9 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AA 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AB 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AC 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AD 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AE 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 AF 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B0 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B1 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B2 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B3 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B4 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B5 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B6 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 B7 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 55 0C 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 BA 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 BB 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 10 55 0C 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  DE 10 BC 03 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
        
      B20 D10000 F01:  ? 
        
      Offset 00:  06 11 44 30 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 FE 81 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


      Debug - Video BIOS



       
      C000:0000  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:0040  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:0080  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:00C0  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:0100  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:0140  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:0180  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:01C0  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:0200  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:0240  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:0280  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:02C0  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:0300  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:0340  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:0380  
      ................................................................ 
      C000:03C0  
      ................................................................ 


      Debug - Unknown



       
      BIOS  Unknown 
      HDD  Hitachi HDP725032GLA SCSI Disk Device 
      Monitor  BNQ7804: BenQ G900 (Digital) [NoDB] 
      Motherboard  Unknown 
      Optical  HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N ATA Device 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-0260: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-0264: NVIDIA nForce System Management [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-0265: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-0266: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-0267: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-0269: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-026C: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-026D: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-026E: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-026F: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-0270: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-0272: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03A3: PCI standard host CPU bridge [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03A8: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03A9: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03AA: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03AB: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03AC: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03AD: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03AE: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03AF: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03B0: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03B1: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03B2: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03B3: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03B4: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03B5: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03B6: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03B7: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03BA: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03BB: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-03BC: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  10DE-0611: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  1106-3044: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB] 
      PCI/AGP  197B-2360: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller [NoDB] 





The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the 
trademarks of their respective owners.
```


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey JC

I'm pretty sure I checked all the boxes as you instructed for the verifier.

Yeah, I've been convinced it's a mobo issue. I've run memtest a few times. But only for one run, which lasted about 2 hours. Nothing came up. 

I'm not sure if I told you, but I've had to tweak the memory settings in the bios to get the thing to even boot. I think I've mentioned before that the Asus P5N-E SLI have known memory issues...and Asus support even instructed me on changing the settings to get it to even boot! That's why I was wondering what the hardware dept. had to say. It might just be matter of finding the sweet spot for these settings. Although, I think I tried just about all the settings. The P5N-E will run fine with 2 modules, but once you add more than 2 modules, in some cases, you will have to up the juice to get it to boot. I think I upped the voltage a bit, and went a bit over 800mhz as well...but I'm not exactly sure since I'm at work right now. This is the type of memory I have:

1 x OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit OCZ2RPR8002GK

and

1 x OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit OCZ2RPR800C44GK

Anyway, I have run sfc and chkdsk in the past and it came up with nothing. I did to a re-install several months ago.

I'll check on those bios settings when I get home. And I will have to wait until this weekend to run the memtest overnight.

Thanks!

Ok, so my timings are 5-5-5-18 2T
memory voltage was at 2.178v (I'm testing it at 2.259v right now)
And I have it set at 900Mhz as well.

The default specs for my this RAM are:

4-4-4-15 2T
2.1v (up to 2.2v)
800Mhz

I will see if this works, and if it does I will try to tighten them up. This is _really_ stable RAM and highly recommend it. I think it's more of a mobo issue as I said before. 

If anyone has any suggestions on my settings please let me know, as I don't have much experience with tweaking these settings and how they effect one another when doing so. I mean, does lowering the timings, but raising the memory frequency to 900Mhz from 800Mhz actually make it perform better or worse than using the default settings?

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

BSODking said:


> OK,
> 
> so I have a 700w Toughpower PSU. . .


Hi. . .

I just wanted to bring this prior post info forward b/c of the [previous Everest posts.

JC

.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

how many volts on the 12v line is the bios listing
check the m/b for swollen or leaking capacitors


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

The 12v line is running at 11.96v and there seems to be no leaky capacitors.

I should probably let you know that soon after I bought the PC I added more memory, it ran fine for awhile, then started getting BSODs. I then replaced all the hardware starting with the RAM, since I figured it was bad RAM...I replaced the RAM (twice), PSU (upgraded to 700w), mobo, and graphics card. I still got BSODs after all that! So at that point I figured it was a bad install, so re-installed Vista, it ran fine for a few weeks, then I got the BSODs again! I then started doing research on the hardware itself to see if I could find any compatibility issues, and found out that the mobo is really finicky when it comes to RAM...as I mentioned in more detail in my previous post. Anyway, that's why I'm convinced it's the mobo.

But I'm still crossing my fingers that tweaking the memory settings will fix the issue.


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, the timings of 5-5-5-15 2T at 2.259v, 900Mhz freq. didn't work. I got 2 BSODs this morning. I will try 5-5-5-18 (with the increased voltage) again and see how long I can go with that before getting a BSOD. 

The minidump is attached.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I processed the 2 most recent dumps that you attached. The bugchecks:

0x000000d1 (0xfffffa60010adc50, 0x2, 0x8, 0xfffffa60010adc50), probable cause listed as the Microsoft NT file system system driver *ntfs.sys*.

0xd1 = DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL = A driver tried to access an address that is pageable (or that is completely invalid) while the IRQL was too high. This bugcheck is usually cause by a driver using an improper address.

What I find interesting here are the bugcheck parms - the 1st and the 4th are the same and the 3rd is 0x8 (execute operation - vs. read/write). These 3 together suggest that a driver that was trying to execute code when the code itself was paged out (page fault). Possible causes are:
• The function was marked as pageable and was running at an elevated IRQL (which includes obtaining a lock). 
• The function call was made to a function in another driver, and that driver was unloaded. 
• The function was called by using an invalid function pointer

This was a Vista Driver Verified dump. I was surprised at first to see ntfs.sys come up as I expected to see a 3rd party driver. But looking at the 3 possibilities above, the second one could explain easily why a MS driver was named. So I looked at the driver listing in the dumps and found a few that to me may be suspect b/c they are aging in your newly SP1 updated system. One set of drivers stood out - NVidia - as there is nvstor.sys with a timestamp of October 3, 2006, and there was also a NVidia driver in the unloaded driver list.

I went through the driver list and extracted the oldest non-MS ones out. I suggest that you see if updates are available them as they include NVidia and Realtek audio:

```
Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052e)	secdrv.SYS
Tue Oct 03 20:24:56 2006 (4522ff58)	nvstor.sys
Mon Oct 30 22:09:12 2006 (4546b048)	ASACPI.sys
[COLOR=red]Fri Dec 01 00:40:02 2006 (456fc032)	RTKVHD64.sys[/COLOR]Thu Feb 15 18:10:54 2007 (45d4e87e)	WacomVKHid.sys
Fri Feb 16 12:29:28 2007 (45d5e9f8)	wacomvhid.sys
Fri Feb 16 13:12:17 2007 (45d5f401)	wacommousefilter.sys
Mon Jul 02 20:35:58 2007 (468999ee)	nvstor64.sys
Mon Jul 30 14:59:46 2007 (46ae3522)	nvmfdx64.sys
```

Check with the Device Manager on the driver dates as I found different timestamps for rtkvhd64.sys - the dump = December 1, 2006, yet msinfo32 shows:

```
Name	Realtek High Definition Audio
Manufacturer	Realtek
Status	OK
PNP Device ID	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_10438249&REV_1000\4&2796B9EC&0&0001
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\[COLOR=red]rtkvhd64.sys [/COLOR]
(6.0.1.5334, 900.66 KB (922,280 bytes), [COLOR=red]4/14/2008 11:09 PM[/COLOR])
```


The other BSOD had a bugcheck of 0x0000003b (0xc0000005, 0xfffff9600019662a, 0xfffffa60096165f0, 0x0), probable cause is the MS multi user driver win32k.sys.

0x3b = SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION and indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. The exception is the 1st parm - 0xc00000005 - a memory address violation.

Interestingly, this error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code.

I have read the hardware aspects of this thread and don't understand much about it all like you and dai do, so I tend to look at software while assuming a stable hardware platform. If this is the case, these 2 bugchecks go nicely together - NVidia possibly? Check your drivers, please!

I have attached the dbug logs.

Regards. . .

JC

.



Probably caused by : win32k.sys


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey JC,

In my very first post I mentioned getting NTFS related BSODs. Although, I'm not sure I had any during my time here. 

I also mentioned in my first post that the graphics card is sharing an IRQ and was wondering if that may be the cause. I know that sharing devices on the same IRQ, like sound cards and another device can cause problems. 

I just checked the drivers for the graphics card, it is dated May of this year. There is a new one that came out last month, so I will go ahead update it. I never use the ones listed in Windows Update, as I've had problems with those in the past, and other people have told me to NEVER use those as well, for the same reason.

I had also updated the mobo chipset drivers around the same time, they are nVidia chips, and the nvstor.sys is related to the chipset, specifically SATA/RAID storage devices. I did some research awhile back, like I had said in my previous post, and found out that the Asus board, more specifically the nVidia chipset, had issues...such as memory issues. I had updated it thinking that it would take care of the problem. Obviously it didn't, and to make it even worse, nVidia and Asus place the blame on each other...as I called both of them to get help , and they told me it was the "other's" problem. Anyway, it turns out (I just Googled around) that updating the chipset drivers have caused BSODs, specifically nvstor.sys related, although, not as common as the memory issue.

So basically, it's looking like it may come down to the mobo chipset drivers. I just downloaded the most recent update. I will go ahead and update both the graphics card and chipset drivers and see if I have any luck.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

ntfs errors you run chkdsk /r although you mentioned it in your first post,you also said you had already run chkdsk


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey dai,

I had run both chkdsk /r and /f

Question: I was wondering, why in the %$#@ does Vista automatically load default display drivers immediately after reboot, after you un-install the drivers to do an update!? Is there any way to disable that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with vista if they are nvidia drivers you no longer have to uninstall them
when it does the install process it uninstalls the current drivers before installing the new ones
i don't know if ati as incorporated this or not
in xp you reboot into vga mode this stops windows loading the default driver before you have a chance to install the new ones


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, the good news, it went 5 days w/o a BSOD...I got one this morning. 

At this point it looks pretty hopeless:sigh:

minidump attached-->


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

dai said:


> with vista if they are nvidia drivers you no longer have to uninstall them
> when it does the install process it uninstalls the current drivers before installing the new ones
> i don't know if ati as incorporated this or not
> in xp you reboot into vga mode this stops windows loading the default driver before you have a chance to install the new ones


Ok, That's what I was thinking, but I Googled to make sure, and a couple sites said that you had to uninstall nVidia drivers first in Vista as well. I'll just have to chalk that one up to the long list of misinformation.

Thanks dai!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's easy enough to check after you reinstall
check if you can roll back the driver
if you cannot nvidia has uninstalled before the reinstall
if you can roll back then it has not
this uninstall feature only came in with vista drivers i don't know if the current drivers do the same in xp or not


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, it looks like it has some catching up to since it didn't BSOD in a whole 5 days.

Here is the minidump for the second one today-->


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

I ran the 2 Vista Verifier-Enabled dumps.

Bugchecks:
0x4e = PFN_LIST_CORRUPT - 0x4e along w/ 1st parm 0x99 = PTE (Page Table Entry) or PFN (Page Frame Number) is corrupt. Probable cause = "memory corruption"; process running = Firefox.

0x3b = SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION - 0x3b + 1st parm 0xc0000005 = a NT STATUS exception happened (memory address violation) while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. Per MS, this error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code. Probable cause = win32k.sys; process = maya.exe.

```
BugCheck 4E, {99, d4f5b, 5, 1420000}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4b )


BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff9600010c673, fffffa6009c1db90, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!RFONTOBJ::bGetGlyphMetricsPlus+293 )

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.
Debug session time: Sun Oct 12 20:57:35.004 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:16.097
BugCheck 4E, {99, d4f5b, 5, 1420000}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4b )
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Debug session time: Sun Oct 12 13:42:07.360 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:35:53.063
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff9600010c673, fffffa6009c1db90, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!RFONTOBJ::bGetGlyphMetricsPlus+293 )
PROCESS_NAME:  maya.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
```

The verifier is not much help w/ these bugchecks. I did notice one item while looking through loaded driver list - the Realtek High-def audio driver RTKVHD64.sys has a timestamp of _Fri Dec 01 00:40:02 2006 _. There may be an update - here is the site:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/

The dbug log is attached for both dumps.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## BSODking (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey there JC,

It looks like more memory issues to me.

Although, I'm not exactly sure what the info in the bugchecks imply. I mean, is it pointing in the direction of the memory, the graphics card, the program, or the OS? 

To me, it seems like I get the BSODs at random, and nothing in particular is causing them...but then again, the info in the bugchecks might as well be in Chinese, as I know absolutely nothing about PTE's, PTN's, a NT STATUS exception, and transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code.

The one thing that did stand out for me is the "user-mode graphics drivers crossing over". To me it sounds like there are two separate graphics drivers being used at the same time and causing problems. Is this even possible and how would I go about finding, and fixing the this?

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The best that I can do for you re: PFN's & PTE's is this link - 

http://www.osronline.com/article.cfm?id=334

And for kernel mode v. user mode and the cross-over - 

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Windows_Programming/User_Mode_vs_Kernel_Mode#User_Mode_Code

I wish I could explain it in <1m words, but I understand of it but certainly not all about it - if that makes sense.

The various number of bugchecks - especially the ones naming MS drivers as the probable cause - really leaves no other option than to assume that some piece(s) of hardware is not functioning properly either by itself or in concert with another when certain conditions are met. RAM would be near or at the top of the list. The problem is that those conditions can never really be re-created exactly the same twice. I don't know a whole lot about the hardware side of all of this. I have always been able to take something apart - but always end up with extra pieces when it is put back together. The reason that I look for software causes so often.

JC

.


----------

